# Bring back ff, rw, pause in the pig!



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

As you may have noticed, the brilliant minds at DirecTV have decided to remove FF, Rewind, Pause, Replay, etc. from the PIG with yesterdays pandora "update" to the HD-GUI.

Do not let DirecTV get away with this garbage!!!

Chime in with your complaints and venomous anger here (kind of half joking about the venomous anger part, but also kind of not -- I used that functionality literally 100% of the time), but this is absurd. What good is the PIG if you can't control it?

I don't think I've watched a single program in 5 yrs without using that feature.

But awesome, I have some new random Pandora garbage I've never heard of before .


----------



## John Strk (Oct 16, 2009)

Agreed!!! I just got the update yesterday and already miss this functionality. No reason for it. 

Also this new GUI is still very SLOW to bring up the List and Deleting recorded programs.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

John Strk said:


> Agreed!!! I just got the update yesterday and already miss this functionality. No reason for it.
> 
> Also this new GUI is still very SLOW to bring up the List and Deleting recorded programs.


What's the firmware number of the update with Pandora?


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

I've never used any of these functions to control playback in the PIG


----------



## jagrim (Aug 26, 2006)

I prefer to watch shows on the big screen rather than the PIG.

Please correct me if I'm wrong, but didn't the change in PIG functions occur when the HDGUI came out and not when Pandora was released.


----------



## mrdobolina (Aug 28, 2006)

SledgeHammer said:


> As you may have noticed, the brilliant minds at DirecTV have decided to remove FF, Rewind, Pause, Replay, etc. from the PIG with yesterdays pandora "update" to the HD-GUI.
> 
> -- I used that functionality literally 100% of the time), but this is absurd. What good is the PIG if you can't control it?


Literally 100% of the time?? You watch your shows in the PIG for the entire length of the show? Meanwhile FFing or REWing or skipping back or forward? That's a hell of a way to watch TV. 

I rarely used it and now that I know it's gone, I will either happily pause before I jump into the menu, or rewind to what I noticed (heard) that caught my attention while in the menu. I can't focus on the picture while I'm browsing the guide anyway - I'm too busy focusing on what I'm trying to do in the guide/list/menu!

It's no big deal to me.


----------



## bosoxfan (Dec 15, 2011)

what is PIG? sorry for my ignorance...


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

bosoxfan said:


> what is PIG? sorry for my ignorance...


Picture In Graphics


----------



## ShapeGSX (Sep 17, 2006)

The main problem I have with the loss of this functionality is that *I used it to pause commercials or programs that weren't appropriate for my child* while we were looking for something to watch in the list or the guide.

Now I have to fill the entire 60" screen with the inappropriate material before I can pause it!!

:nono2:

Not only that, but my muscle memory for hitting pause now causes whatever I had selected in the program list to actually play!

There is no reason to change the functionality of the pause button while in the guide or program list. NONE! It doesn't affect the "new remotes". Bring back the functionality and DVR behavior that we have all been using and used to for YEARS!


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

MysteryMan said:


> What's the firmware number of the update with Pandora?


59c


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

dpeters11 said:


> 59c


Thanks


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

jagrim said:


> I prefer to watch shows on the big screen rather than the PIG.
> 
> Please correct me if I'm wrong, but didn't the change in PIG functions occur when the HDGUI came out and not when Pandora was released.


Thats what DirecTV claimed when I called last night to complain. I politely told them I've had the HD-GUI since mid December and I've been controlling the PIG just fine up until 2 days ago .


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

mrdobolina said:


> Literally 100% of the time?? You watch your shows in the PIG for the entire length of the show? Meanwhile FFing or REWing or skipping back or forward? That's a hell of a way to watch TV.
> 
> I rarely used it and now that I know it's gone, I will either happily pause before I jump into the menu, or rewind to what I noticed (heard) that caught my attention while in the menu. I can't focus on the picture while I'm browsing the guide anyway - I'm too busy focusing on what I'm trying to do in the guide/list/menu!
> 
> It's no big deal to me.


Actually, yes. 100% of the time. Literally. I'm a multi-tasker. I rarely watch TV and give 100% of my attention to the show unless it is a show I REALLY like. Which is rare these days.

* I watch the pig while setting up recordings
* I watch the pig while perusing the guide to see whats on for the rest of the day

Ok, actually, no, not 100% of the time because I do watch full screen TV as well lol... but I record a lot of stuff that is not worth 100% of my attention, so I do DVR tasks while watching it.

Now I can no longer do that.


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

ShapeGSX said:


> The main problem I have with the loss of this functionality is that *I used it to pause commercials or programs that weren't appropriate for my child* while we were looking for something to watch in the list or the guide.
> 
> Now I have to fill the entire 60" screen with the inappropriate material before I can pause it!!
> 
> ...


Yeah, this is awful. Did they do it to be similiar to Tivo? If so, why? Does DirecTV realize that the Tivo is garbage and thats why everybody stopped using it, oh 10 YEARS ago?


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

SledgeHammer said:


> Actually, yes. 100% of the time. Literally. I'm a multi-tasker. I rarely watch TV and give 100% of my attention to the show unless it is a show I REALLY like. Which is rare these days.
> 
> * I watch the pig while setting up recordings
> * I watch the pig while perusing the guide to see whats on for the rest of the day
> ...


Are you really that pressed for time? The over-the-top rhetoric seems a bit much.

If the show isn't important to devote your attention then it's not important enough to use trickplay. Obviously, you're not focused on the show.


----------



## JohnDG (Aug 16, 2006)

+1

Really? They had to disable the PAUSE button? Where else is PAUSE used in the menu and guide functionality?

jdg


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

MysteryMan said:


> Picture In Graphics


Picture In GUIDE.


----------



## ShapeGSX (Sep 17, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> Are you really that pressed for time? The over-the-top rhetoric seems a bit much.
> 
> If the show isn't important to devote your attention then it's not important enough to use trickplay. Obviously, you're not focused on the show.


I don't understand your attitude here. They took away functionality that we use. You don't use it, that's fine. But a lot of us did, and you're judging how we use our DVRs and saying that it really wasn't important to us? 

If they took away something that you used all the time on your DVR, I'm sure you would be up in arms about it, too.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

ShapeGSX said:


> I don't understand your attitude here. They took away functionality that we use. You don't use it, that's fine. But a lot of us did, and you're judging how we use our DVRs and saying that it really wasn't important to us?
> 
> If they took away something that you used all the time on your DVR, I'm sure you would be up in arms about it, too.


I wouldn't care because it's not under my control what's done. Adapt or move on is the way I live...no reason to be mad about stuff you can't control.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

The change to behavior of the keys while in the PIG is a big negative for me and my extended family, all of whom have DIRECTV. 

Not only can't you pause, replay, rewind, skip or fast forward in the PIG, but for those who would key in a new channel number, you can't do that either in the menus or playlist.

Even hearing that this change was made to be compatible with new remotes does nothing to temper my amazement that a long-standing feature was eliminated. Instead of designing a new remote to be compatible with existing equipment and software, the decision was made to design a new remote and then change the software of existing customers, who clearly do NOT have the new remote.

I don't get it...


----------



## ShapeGSX (Sep 17, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> I wouldn't care because it's not under my control what's done. Adapt or move on is the way I live...no reason to be mad about stuff you can't control.


We are trying to control it and get some attention.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> I wouldn't care because it's not under my control what's done. Adapt or move on is the way I live...no reason to be mad about stuff you can't control.


Expressing dissatisfaction with a change can be an impetus for another change, as we've seen with the change to the HD GUI progress bar. DIRECTV decided to have the new HD GUI progress bar take over the bottom third of the screen, there was backlash, and DIRECTV changed back to the original size.

If enough customers complain about this change to commands in the PIG, who knows ... maybe DIRECTV will again reconsider and restore the functionality removed in the latest national release.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

ShapeGSX said:


> We are trying to control it and get some attention.


And you're more than welcomed to do so. Just don't get mad when other people voice different views than yours on it.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> Expressing dissatisfaction with a change can be an impetus for another change, as we've seen with the change to the HD GUI progress bar. DIRECTV decided to have the new HD GUI progress bar take over the bottom third of the screen, there was backlash, and DIRECTV changed back to the original size.
> 
> If enough customers complain about this change to commands in the PIG, who knows ... maybe DIRECTV will again reconsider and restore the functionality removed in the latest national release.


It's all about how you approach it, IMO. Level headed posts like yours ar excellent. Typing in huge font, "partly joking" about replying with venom, making absurd over-the-top claims, and calling programmers crack users is absurd.


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> Are you really that pressed for time? The over-the-top rhetoric seems a bit much.
> 
> If the show isn't important to devote your attention then it's not important enough to use trickplay. Obviously, you're not focused on the show.


LOL, no... I actually have a LOT of free time (too much). Some TV shows I semi watch, but would rather do other stuff.

I.e. I'll full screen Burn Notice obviously and devote 100% of my attention there, but American Pickers only gets about 75% attention.

This is just how I used my DVR. You use yours differently.

Would you like it if they took away DLB or WHDVR? Probably not because you use those features. I don't. I'd rather have no DLB and no WHDVR and have my PIG trick play back because thats a feature I use *EXTENSIVELY*.


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> I wouldn't care because it's not under my control what's done. Adapt or move on is the way I live...no reason to be mad about stuff you can't control.


False.

If DTV gets enough complaints, they'll put it back.

Sure it took 2yrs of complaints to get DLB, but still...


----------



## ShapeGSX (Sep 17, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> And you're more than welcomed to do so. Just don't get mad when other people voice different views than yours on it.


Different opinions are fine. "I don't use it and it isn't important to me" is fine.

"I don't use it, and you shouldn't have used it either because it isn't _really _important to you," is what I had the problem with.

Anyway, this discussion is taking away from the main message, which is that we want trickplay (or, at the very least PAUSE) back in the PIG! Don't neuter our remotes because you made new remotes!


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> It's all about how you approach it, IMO. Level headed posts like yours ar excellent. Typing in huge font, "partly joking" about replying with venom, making absurd over-the-top claims, and calling programmers crack users is absurd.


I made over-the-top claims? How so? You think I exagerated how I use my DVR? .

I seriously happen to have used the PIG trick play on a daily basis. NO JOKE. I often peruse the guide while watching something and when a commercial would come up, I would FF while staying in the guide.

I also don't use season passes and perfer to set up recordings a slightly different way... no, I don't want to devote 15 mins to set up my recordings on a weekly basis... I prefer to do it while I'm watching something (NOT commercials).

An annoyance I did have with trick play in the menus is that the Play button didn't work in VOD. It would actually play the VOD selection instead. No biggie there, I stopped looking at VOD cuz there's nothing on there anyways. Problem solved.

Taking away trick play in the PIG when its been there for 5+ yrs is absurd.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I think the way you use your DVR is in the extreme minority. Nothing wrong with your process, but not common. At a minimum, it would be nice to get pause functionality.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

SledgeHammer said:


> I made over-the-top claims? How so? You think I exagerated how I use my DVR? .
> ...


Yes, you did, then you realized you were exaggerating.


> Actually, yes. 100% of the time. Literally. ...
> 
> Ok, actually, no, not 100% of the time because I do watch full screen TV as well lol...


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> I wouldn't care because it's not under my control what's done. Adapt or move on is the way I live...no reason to be mad about stuff you can't control.


If one just sheepishly accepts whatever a company does (software wise), and does not make one's preferences known, you end up with a very poor product. Thanks to a lot of feedback from active users, with clear and well thought out preferences, the HR series has progressed dramatically.

Getting mad is not particularly useful, but neither is the "I can't control" mentality. Both are extremes, and don't serve the user community well.

We can and we have influenced design changes. Let's not throw the baby out with the bathwater, and meekly accept whatever ill-considered UI changes they make.

I don't like the loss of functionality while in PIG. I use them a lot. They are important to me, and will make the box much less efficient to use. Bring back the functions, please.

(I do a lot of hunting in the guide, and fine tuning of the to-do list, and much appreciate the ability to skip commercials in the program i'm watching in the PIG.)


----------



## MrLatte (Aug 19, 2007)

This new functionality for the PAUSE button is ludicrous. Just last night I was looking at the list view and I stopped on a folder of 10 shows. Something came up in the PIG that I didn't want to see or hear and I hit pause. What happened? The oldest show in that folder of shows starts playing! Why would I want that to happen???

I also use pause for the PIG when something objectionable comes up that I don't want the kids to see. My only choice now is the mute button - hopefully DirecTV won't suddenly change that button to maximum volume!


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

Drew2k said:


> The change to behavior of the keys while in the PIG is a big negative for me and my extended family, all of whom have DIRECTV.
> 
> Not only can't you pause, replay, rewind, skip or fast forward in the PIG, but for those who would key in a new channel number, you can't do that either in the menus or playlist.
> 
> ...


Completely agree!! We used trick play with the PIG all the time. It is very frustrating now to have to exit whatever menu I'm in to pause the program. DTV has made it harder to get to the various menus in the first place. Now if you forget to pause the program before deciding to peruse your menus, you have extra steps on top of the lengthy ones they have already imposed.


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> Yes, you did, then you realized you were exaggerating.


You'd probably be surprised at how much I do use it. 100%? Of course not. I do watch full screen. Every day? Definitely. Multiple times per day? DEFINITELY. So, ok, 100% of the day? No. 100% of the day*s*? Definitely.


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

hasan said:


> Getting mad is not particularly useful, but neither is the "I can't control" mentality. Both are extremes, and don't serve the user community well.


Not true.

"Hey DirecTV, when you get a chance, can you maybe, pretty please, put that back?"

vs.

"I am this close to cancelling because you removed a feature I heavily used for no good reason!!!"

*Angry internet backlash is what works*.

Just ask Netflix .


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

Supramom2000 said:


> Completely agree!! We used trick play with the PIG all the time. It is very frustrating now to have to exit whatever menu I'm in to pause the program. DTV has made it harder to get to the various menus in the first place. Now if you forget to pause the program before deciding to peruse your menus, you have extra steps on top of the lengthy ones they have already imposed.


I think they believe that most people simply don't use the menus  . The HD-GUI has added several steps to a few operations across the board. Yesterdays Pandora update made things even worse.

This HD-GUI has been a complete disaster IMO. Ok, so its "prettier", who cares? Functionality and usability has gone WAY downhill. I'd rather have the SD-GUI back. At least the pre-Pandora build was still usable for me.


----------



## sonofcool (Dec 23, 2007)

Drew2k said:


> I don't get it...


same here. I'd like it back


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

I don't like it, either. However, I used "double dash" more frequently, and that's been gone for a while now. But I don't think they're coming back. The new RVU remotes we've seen indicate the direction they're moving.


----------



## ShapeGSX (Sep 17, 2006)

litzdog911 said:


> I don't like it, either. However, I used "double dash" more frequently, and that's been gone for a while now.


Yes, I miss double dash, too. It disappeared in the same update. Mine still had double-dash to delete in the last national release.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

SledgeHammer said:


> Not true.
> 
> "Hey DirecTV, when you get a chance, can you maybe, pretty please, put that back?"
> 
> ...


I'm a bit lost...surely one can say, "I am this close to cancelling because you removed a feature I heavily used for no good reason.", without being angry, no?

I agree completely with your sample sentence (the second one), I just don't have the energy to get all angry about it. The first example (pretty please) is a straw man, which you, of course already know.

Keep D*'s feet to the fire. I'm all for it. Anger it ain't worth, life's too short.


----------



## crawdad62 (Jul 16, 2008)

Have I used the feature in question? Yeah a couple of times. Have I noticed it missing? Nope. Typically whenever I go to the PIG it's because I've already lost interest in what I'm watching and don't care whether I can do anything with it. So for me it's no big deal. Don't care one way or the other. 

That being said it really doesn't make sense to do away with something for no apparent reason. If they could say exactly why they had to take it out it might make sense but to just pull it and say "No one uses it" (which obviously isn't correct, hence this thread) is rather short sighted.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

hasan said:


> ...
> 
> Keep D*'s feet to the fire. I'm all for it. Anger it ain't worth, life's too short.


That was my sentiments.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

I didn't use it alot but I would like to see it return or at least let us know exactly why it was removed.

Think you are Upset Now, just wait until they take away the Ability to 30 Skip or FF thru Commercials and you will Really Know What UPSET Means!!!

I bet it want be long. They already tried it out and it works but nobody was Happy with it but they may not care.


----------



## bpratt (Nov 24, 2005)

Everyone uses their DVR differently. I wish D* would give us some options to customize the DVR the way we want to use it. 
For the PIG, they could let us have 1. no PIG; 2. The standard 4x3 PIG; 3. A larger 16x9 PIG. Let the users decide if they want to use trick play in the PIG or not.
This one size fits all is not a good choice for a DVR.


----------



## murry27409 (Oct 16, 2007)

Definitely missing this functionality. I record several "talk" programs, i.e., local news, sports talk, etc. I often take care of DVR housekeeping while I am watching (listening) to these programs. Checking the ToDo list is foremost among them, as I have several ARSL's on both DVR's that require a lot of upkeep, especially for those channels that have poor guide data.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

SledgeHammer said:


> *Angry internet backlash is what works*.
> 
> Just ask Netflix .


The backlash there that was heard (and worked) was folks dropping the service in real numbers. Huge numbers.

I do hope you can relax around this!


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

harsh said:


> Picture In GUIDE.


No.


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

Laxguy said:


> The backlash there that was heard (and worked) was folks dropping the service in real numbers. Huge numbers.
> 
> I do hope you can relax around this!


LOL, well, no, I don't expect anybody to quit DTV over this. There is some backlash so far though. Dunno if DTV cares yet. I know its not a major feature like DLB and MRV.


----------



## Beckzilla (Oct 29, 2007)

John Strk said:


> Agreed!!! I just got the update yesterday and already miss this functionality. No reason for it.
> 
> Also this new GUI is still very SLOW to bring up the List and Deleting recorded programs.


Bringing up the list is stupid slow. If it was any slower it would be going backwards!


----------



## Beckzilla (Oct 29, 2007)

MysteryMan said:


> What's the firmware number of the update with Pandora?


OK, I give up. What's Pandora?


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

My Guide comes up in less than 2 seconds.

The only time I experience it coming up Slower was when I took it out of Sleep Mode and then it took about 5 seconds.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

Beckzilla said:


> OK, I give up. What's Pandora?


A free music service (streaming) that you can now access with the HR series DVRs. You can also pay a premium to Pandora and not have to put up with advertizing. Pandora is better than Sonic Tap (in many people's opinion), that comes with your D* subscription.


----------



## eileen22 (Mar 24, 2006)

"murry27409" said:


> Definitely missing this functionality. I record several "talk" programs, i.e., local news, sports talk, etc. I often take care of DVR housekeeping while I am watching (listening) to these programs. Checking the ToDo list is foremost among them, as I have several ARSL's on both DVR's that require a lot of upkeep, especially for those channels that have poor guide data.


I agree with this comment, and many others here. I used the PIG functionality on a regular basis to maximize my time. It is one of the things that I HATED about the TiVo unit, it was so inefficient to not even have a PIG option. In our house, we have multiple people setting up recordings, but I am the only one that checks to make sure there aren't conflicts or times when both tuners are in use. Hubby has a habit of just canceling recordings if he's watching live TV and the warning comes up about the channel changing. He's also pretty clueless to the fact that cable shows are repeated multiple times, and he tends to set recordings during prime viewing time. So I do daily housekeeping to keep everyone (especially me) happy. I always use the PIG functionality during those times, unless I'm watching live TV. It seems ludicrous to me that DTV would change this for existing customers in order to accommodate a different remote for hotel units.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Beckzilla said:


> OK, I give up. What's Pandora?


0X59C is the NR Release and Pandora is the newest added Feature using Free Internet Radio which is Customizable.


----------



## m4p (Apr 12, 2007)

SledgeHammer said:


> I think they believe that most people simply don't use the menus  . The HD-GUI has added several steps to a few operations across the board. Yesterdays Pandora update made things even worse.
> 
> This HD-GUI has been a complete disaster IMO. Ok, so its "prettier", who cares? Functionality and usability has gone WAY downhill. I'd rather have the SD-GUI back. At least the pre-Pandora build was still usable for me.


I'm finding the HD-GUI just as slow as the previous version and not any easier to read. I hate that they have Messages on the toolbar that are sometimes highlight, and sometimes not highlighted. I used to be able to program my Harmony remote to get to Closed Captioning but with the Messages sometimes being highlighted and sometimes not, it makes it impossible.

Now with trick play in the guide disabled, things are even worse


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

Beckzilla said:


> OK, I give up. What's Pandora?


Exactly.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Beckzilla said:


> OK, I give up. What's Pandora?


If you have to ask you probably won't use it.

It is Great as has been reported for those who Love to Use it and Know How to Use It but for those who don't know they may Never Know!!!


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

Richierich said:


> If you have to ask you probably won't use it.
> 
> It is Great as has been reported for those who Love to Use it and Know How to Use It but for those who don't know they may Never Know!!!


google + mp3 + download + '<song title>'

I don't get it .


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

How perfect that your post from Hell should bear this number!


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

Laxguy said:


> How perfect that your post from Hell should bear this number!


.


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

LMAO... so I emailed my complaint (polite of course) to DirecTV last night about the removal of the PIG features.

Just got a response back.

Form letter telling me to call tech support and they will help me schedule a service call. Oh, I might also be eligible for an equipment upgrade.

:nono2: :nono2: :nono2:

Awesome.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

harsh said:


> Picture In GUIDE.


You REALLY should get one of these before telling everyone what is what.
The small picture is in most of the menus, or GUI, and not only in the guide. :nono:


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Beckzilla said:


> OK, I give up. What's Pandora?


A box that should never be opened. 

But seriously... Does anyone see the irony here? The same release that gave us Pandora has opened Pandora's Box on trickplay in the PIG.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

RunnerFL said:


> A box that should never be opened.
> 
> But seriously... Does anyone see the irony here? The same release that gave us Pandora has opened Pandora's Box on trickplay in the PIG.


Hah! Nice one.....

At the same time, I can only believe that this is an interim step to something better.... Please let me not be Pollyanna!


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

Got a response to my response telling me to call tech support:

I'm truly sorry that you're unhappy about these features being disabled with the new update. I'd be glad to clarify and provide the necessary information that you need.

*With the recent Pandora update, there is no report of any features being removed or changed*. That is why it would be best to discuss this concern with our Technical Specialist for us to know why these features are not working. It would be best to call our Technical Specialist at 1-800-531-5000 and they are available 24 hours a day, seven days a week, to assist with technical service issues.

---

LMAO... when I called DirecTV last night, they didn't even know what Pandora was. Maybe they had training over the last day haha.

I'll call them again tonight and reference my email.


----------



## bigtom (Jan 23, 2009)

The loss does not impact my household. If we have a guide/playlist/vod menus up, we are looking for something to watch because our interest in the current program is over.


----------



## ShapeGSX (Sep 17, 2006)

bigtom said:


> The loss does not impact my household. If we have a guide/playlist/vod menus up, we are looking for something to watch because our interest in the current program is over.


Same here. That's why we pause it...oops...used to.


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

Awesome. Called the number in the email I got and just as I suspected, yet another person who had zero clue about any DVR update, what Pandora was, or that any features have been removed.


----------



## Dan B (Mar 6, 2007)

This is a big annoyance to me. I used the feature daily; it was very useful to me and saved me a lot of time. (which is what DVRs should be for IMO)


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

John Strk said:


> Agreed!!! I just got the update yesterday and already miss this functionality. No reason for it.
> 
> Also this new GUI is still very SLOW to bring up the List and Deleting recorded programs.


Tell me about it! I've had this supposedly faster HD GUI for months now, and last night, when I pressed the guide button, it took so long to come up that I went to the bathroom, washed my hands, made dinner, worked out, then came back and it finally appeared.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

harsh said:


> Picture In GUIDE.


And Menu, My DirecTV, Playlist, Settings, etc.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Dan B said:


> This is a big annoyance to me. I used the feature daily; it was very useful to me and saved me a lot of time. (which is what DVRs should be for IMO)


Send emails to DirecTV.


----------



## Lije Baley (Dec 7, 2003)

bigtom said:


> The loss does not impact my household. If we have a guide/playlist/vod menus up, we are looking for something to watch because our interest in the current program is over.


Well, good for you and your family. Many of us use the menu/playlist/guide selections differently. I use the "info on station name in the guide" method of viewing upcoming movies on the premium stations. I like to do this as I watch "talking head" political news shows. I can listen and read at the same time. However, now I cannot skip the annoying commercials or shorten program running times as I review the guide. Incredibly poor revision of software.



eileen22 said:


> I used the PIG functionality on a regular basis to maximize my time. It is one of the things that I HATED about the TiVo unit, it was so inefficient to not even have a PIG option. In our house, we have multiple people setting up recordings, but I am the only one that checks to make sure there aren't conflicts or times when both tuners are in use. Hubby has a habit of just canceling recordings if he's watching live TV and the warning comes up about the channel changing. He's also pretty clueless to the fact that cable shows are repeated multiple times, and he tends to set recordings during prime viewing time. So I do daily housekeeping to keep everyone (especially me) happy. I always use the PIG functionality during those times, unless I'm watching live TV. It seems ludicrous to me that DTV would change this for existing customers in order to accommodate a different remote for hotel units.


I was pleased to see a large, on-going thread about this issue. Perhaps D* can be convinced that this is not a "minor" reduction in service, but a big annoyance for many customers.


----------



## jcwest (May 3, 2006)

My observation is that there is a strong positive toward PIG and a strong negative toward MY DIRECTV.

DirecTV it would be a good PR move to drop MYDIRECTV and restore PIG.

I used it frequently and really miss the functionality.

J C


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

jcwest said:


> My observation is that there is a strong positive toward PIG and a strong negative toward MY DIRECTV.
> 
> DirecTV it would be a good PR move to drop MYDIRECTV and restore PIG.
> 
> ...


Someone should create a Poll/Thread just to see how many Like MY DIRECTV and how many Hate the Loss of Trickplay in the PIG (Picture In Graphics - For Those Of You Who Are Dish Subscribers or Work for Dish). 

I would Bet that the far greater number would be those who Hate the Loss of Trickplay in PIG!!!


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

Drucifer said:


> Send emails to DirecTV.


Good luck with that. All emails sent to DirecTV about this issue could back with a form letter saying to reboot your box and call tech support (and spend half an hour with them explaining what Pandora, PIG, trick play, HD-GUI, etc. is). Hell, one guy, I practically had to explain what a DVR was.


----------



## MartyS (Dec 29, 2006)

SledgeHammer said:


> False.
> 
> If DTV gets enough complaints, they'll put it back.
> 
> Sure it took 2yrs of complaints to get DLB, but still...


But we still don't have an easy way to the To DO list nor do we have an integrated To Do list with the Whole Home DVR.

Sometimes they listen, sometimes they don't. Sometimes they have it in the world (like DLB) so it looks like they listen.

So, based on what _was_ there but taken away in the past, I seriously doubt that they'll do anything about it.

That said, I'm going to miss it when the update finally arrives here (probably next week sometime). I use trick play all the time when I come out of viewing a recorded show and another show that I'm currently recording is in the PIG.


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

Well, as I posted in another thread... I've spoken to 5 employees of DirecTV so far regarding this issue.

Out of those 5, NONE had any idea what Pandora, Trick Play, PIG, 0x59e or any combination of the 4 was, so I'm feeling they'd have difficulty recreating what used to be there if they don't even know what they removed or used to have.


----------



## gully_foyle (Jan 18, 2007)

SledgeHammer said:


> As you may have noticed, the brilliant minds at DirecTV have decided to remove FF, Rewind, Pause, Replay, etc. from the PIG with yesterdays pandora "update" to the HD-GUI.


Good. I was tired of erroneously hitting PLAY, FF or REW with a paused show in the PIG and having it start to do something, when I meant to be interacting with the graphics screen. If I had my way there would be no PIG. Absolutely sucks when you go to pick up an in-progress recording and the PIG is showing the end of the show or the half-time score.


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

gully_foyle said:


> Good. I was tired of erroneously hitting PLAY, FF or REW with a paused show in the PIG and having it start to do something, when I meant to be interacting with the graphics screen. If I had my way there would be no PIG. Absolutely sucks when you go to pick up an in-progress recording and the PIG is showing the end of the show or the half-time score.


Might want to pick up the new Tivo then. Doesn't have a PIG.


----------



## gully_foyle (Jan 18, 2007)

MartyS said:


> But we still don't have an easy way to the To DO list


Especially annoying since the GREEN button is free in the Recording List display again. Pretty sure that's not a big deal programming change.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

gully_foyle said:


> Especially annoying since the GREEN button is free in the Recording List display again. Pretty sure that's not a big deal programming change.


The color buttons, except red, are being phased out.


----------



## gully_foyle (Jan 18, 2007)

RunnerFL said:


> The color buttons, except red, are being phased out.


Um, why? I mean, for me they are a bit of a pain since my 15-1994 remote doesn't have color buttons and they have to be made macros on shifted keys, but it beats pounding through menus by a big margin. There really needs to be a good way to get to the TO DO list from the NOW PLAYING list. Multi-command macros don't work well with the iffy response of the HR2x series.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Laxguy said:


> No.


Yes!


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

RunnerFL said:


> The color buttons, except red, are being phased out.


Woof!


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

gully_foyle said:


> Good. I was tired of erroneously hitting PLAY, FF or REW with a paused show in the PIG and having it start to do something, when I meant to be interacting with the graphics screen. If I had my way there would be no PIG. Absolutely sucks when you go to pick up an in-progress recording and the PIG is showing the end of the show or the half-time score.


And having the buttons do random operations instead is better? Makes complete sense to have a pause button play the selected item :nono2:.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

gully_foyle said:


> Um, why? I mean, for me they are a bit of a pain since my 15-1994 remote doesn't have color buttons and they have to be made macros on shifted keys, but it beats pounding through menus by a big margin. There really needs to be a good way to get to the TO DO list from the NOW PLAYING list. Multi-command macros don't work well with the iffy response of the HR2x series.


*<broken record>*Because the new RVU remote and the new Hotel remote for DirecTV do not have green, blue and yellow.*</broken record>*


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

Heres a PERFECT use case for why video controls in the PIG are useful:

This morning I was watching last nights Tonight Show. This is NOT a show where the video portion is all that interesting, so I would normally play the show, listen to the audio and do DVR house keeping. When the monologue would be over I would FF to the comedy segment or a guest if I cared. Now I need to exit the menus completely to do that. Or watch 2 minutes of useless commercials.

Completely innefficient.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

harsh said:


> Yes!


No... PIG is not "Picture In Guide" as you stated, it is "Picture In Graphics".


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

SledgeHammer said:


> And having the buttons do random operations instead is better? Makes complete sense to have a pause button play the selected item :nono2:.


I'm not sure where you're getting "random" from. They may not do the same things they used to but the buttons do the same thing every time you press them.


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

RunnerFL said:


> *<broken record>*Because the new RVU remote and the new Hotel remote for DirecTV do not have green, blue and yellow.*</broken record>*


When you are staying in a hotel, you need green, blue and yellow buttons on your remote?   

Ok, you wanna get rid of the buttons and move the functionality elsewhere? FINE. Don't move it to somewhere at the expense of useful functionality.

Besides, why get rid of the colored buttons? EVERY remote on the planet has colored or A,B,C,D buttons.

Fine, you even want to get rid of the colored buttons and remove functionality, FINE. At least offer a "color button remote" easter egg or option for the 99.99% of the people that have that remote vs. the 0.01% of people who have the new cheap remote.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

SledgeHammer said:


> When you are staying in a hotel, you need green, blue and yellow buttons on your remote?
> 
> Ok, you wanna get rid of the buttons and move the functionality elsewhere? FINE. Don't move it to somewhere at the expense of useful functionality.
> 
> ...


:beatdeadhorse:


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

RunnerFL said:


> I'm not sure where you're getting "random" from. They may not do the same things they used to but the buttons do the same thing every time you press them.


By "random", I mean counter intuitive things. Some of which are the complete OPPOSITE of what the button actually says it does. Some people in this thread have complained that they sometimes hit FF, Rewind, etc. in the guide and it messed up their video. Ok, cool. Last thing I expect the pause button to do is start playing something .


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

SledgeHammer said:


> By "random", I mean counter intuitive things. Some of which are the complete OPPOSITE of what the button actually says it does. Some people in this thread have complained that they sometimes hit FF, Rewind, etc. in the guide and it messed up their video. Ok, cool. Last thing I expect the pause button to do is start playing something .


That's not "random" at all. The buttons are doing the same thing every time you press them regardless of what you think they should do. Now if say Play did something DIFFERENT every time you pressed it THAT would be "random".

Pause and play are now the same button, *<broken record>*because of the new remotes*</broken record>* so get used to it.


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

RunnerFL said:


> That's not "random" at all. The buttons are doing the same thing every time you press them regardless of what you think they should do. Now if say Play did something DIFFERENT every time you pressed it THAT would be "random".
> 
> Pause and play are now the same button, *<broken record>*because of the new remotes*</broken record>* so get used to it.


What's your point exactly? Do I have the new remote? No. Do any of the other 20 million customers have them? Nope.

Brilliant move! Cater to the 5 people that have the new remotes vs. the 20 million people that have the old ones. Also ignore the fact that every other DVR on the planet that has a PIG lets you control it, but hey... I only use the damn thing, I don't build 'em :nono2:.


----------



## Dan B (Mar 6, 2007)

Here is their response to my email.


> Dear Mr. *XX*,
> 
> Thank you for writing. I am sorry to hear about your disappointment regarding the lost of trickplay functions (Pause, Rewind, FF, etc.) on the new HD User Interface. I would like to personally assure you that your feedback is very important to us.
> 
> ...


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

Dan B said:


> Here is their response to my email.


Translation: I really don't have any idea what you are talking about, but I'm going to forward your email to my "Deleted" folder. In the mean time, please check out DirecTV.com if you want to upgrade your programming package to something a lot more expensive.



Not being cynical or anything lol, but that email clearly indicates that Ms. Y doesn't really have any idea what you are talking about.


----------



## Dan B (Mar 6, 2007)

> Thank you for writing. I am sorry to hear about your disappointment regarding the lost of trickplay functions (Pause, Rewind, FF, etc.) on the new HD User Interface.


It seems to me like they understood my email at least partially.

But I'm just as cynical as you are.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

My reply was very similar . . . .



> Thanks for writing. I see that you have been a loyal DIRECTV customer for many years, I just want to let you know that we appreciate your business.
> 
> I understand you recently receive the software upgrade on your HR21-100 receiver and I'm sorry to hear that you lost the functionality of the Picture in Graphic User Interface. Your concern to bring back the Picture in Graphic User Interface functionality is important to us so please allow me to provide you with some helpful information.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lije Baley (Dec 7, 2003)

Thanks for posting the D* email responses. At least I know that sending another complaint to them would be akin to trying to stop the Matrix from annihilating humans, or the Machines sending Terminators back in time to answer my email. Perhaps an email to the Borg might be effective.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Many companies track such e-mailed complaints or comments, and tend to ignore phone wails.


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

Lije Baley said:


> Thanks for posting the D* email responses. At least I know that sending another complaint to them would be akin to trying to stop the Matrix from annihilating humans, or the Machines sending Terminators back in time to answer my email. Perhaps an email to the Borg might be effective.


If everybody thinks that, they'll get 1 or 2 emails. They aren't going to care until they start hearing complaints numbering in the 10's of thousands.


----------



## sow (Jun 15, 2007)

I can't believe they just pulled the rug out from their customers like this. I'm not personally one who uses PIG full-time (watching shows via PIG) but Pause is a different story entirely. Specifically, I find myself often times coming out of a previous show which I just deleted and seeing one of my other shows recording. It can't be an uncommon desire to _not_ see a recording show in the middle or wherever it happens to be, especially if there are a backlog of shows (e.g. the one recording may be weeks ahead of where we last saw the show). Muting helps, but due to the visual, it's a mad scramble to hit Exit and pause. Of course Exit makes it a full-screen view which doesn't help matters if one is trying to "shield their eyes" from seeing anything. Even my wife who is just a "regular user" hit this problem straight away and was complaining. On this count alone, I believe they have to come up with a fix. It would be hubris to think most people won't care. ANYTIME you take away functionality as a company you need to proceed cautiously. This seems anything but!

Count me in as a user of the dash dash delete too. At least the cost of that workaround isn't steep (red button + confirmation), but it's a needless step backward for sure.

I recognize their argument for changing it (due to the cost reduced remote control), but dumbing down functionality is the wrong approach and undermines the quality of the product.

I have a proposal for DTV which hopefully will reach someone who can make a difference:

Add a menu item in the settings to indicate enhanced (old) or regular (new) remote. Make the default the new dumbed down remote so as to satisfy that crowd, but offer the ability to utilize the "enhanced" remote which puts behavior back the way it was. I would much rather go into my units and change this one setting (heck, I'd do it on every reboot like I do with sorting by a-z if need be) than lose functionality which supplied a very important capability used on a daily basis.

Besides the risk of implementation, am I missing anything for reasons why my proposal won't work?


----------



## djrobx (Jan 27, 2009)

> I have a proposal for DTV which hopefully will reach someone who can make a difference:


I think people with the new "dumbed down" remote need to be able to pause the PIG for the same reasons you're outlining.

One solution that would work for either remote is to give us the option to disable PIG in menus. I don't much care if there's a PIG in the guide, but I really don't want to see spoilers when I'm just trying to move from one recording to another. It was bad enough before, but now that I can't PAUSE, it's intolerable.


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

sow said:


> Add a menu item in the settings to indicate enhanced (old) or regular (new) remote.


The issue here is that (and that one "broken record" dude can chime in here if I'm incorrect on this fact) is that the "dumbed down" remote is not for everyone. Its just for RVU and hotels. 20 million customers will have (and continue to have) the normal remote. Also, I believe normal customers who are NEW and get a normal HD-DVR will still get the normal remote.

So they have pulled functionality at the expense of 20M customers .

I wouldn't even care if it was a visible menu option at this point... they could even do something like where you have to search for a special term to enable the normal remote like they do for the [CENSORED] program that we aren't allowed to talk about in the forums.


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

djrobx said:


> I think people with the new "dumbed down" remote need to be able to pause the PIG for the same reasons you're outlining.
> 
> One solution that would work for either remote is to give us the option to disable PIG in menus. I don't much care if there's a PIG in the guide, but I really don't want to see spoilers when I'm just trying to move from one recording to another. It was bad enough before, but now that I can't PAUSE, it's intolerable.


They might as well get rid of the PIG at this point. Not being able to control it makes the whole concept pretty useless.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

"SledgeHammer" said:


> They might as well get rid of the PIG at this point. Not being able to control it makes the whole concept pretty useless.


I disagree. I like having PIG, and I didn't even know trick play worked with it until this thread. So losing TP is a non-issue for me. Bringing up the guide doesn't disturb the other person that wants to continue watching the show.


----------



## gsanta (Aug 11, 2008)

SledgeHammer said:


> I wouldn't even care if it was a visible menu option at this point... they could even do something like where you have to search for a special term to enable the normal remote like they do for the [CENSORED] program that we aren't allowed to talk about in the forums.


Can you elaborate or point my towards where I could find more info on the subject?


----------



## Lije Baley (Dec 7, 2003)

Laxguy said:


> Many companies track such e-mailed complaints or comments, and tend to ignore phone wails.


We'll see. I emailed my criticism to Directv.


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

Lije Baley said:


> We'll see. I emailed my criticism to Directv.


Yeah, lots of us did. All we are getting back are form letters saying essentially that they don't understand what we are talking about and that we may be eligible for a hardware upgrade .


----------



## Lije Baley (Dec 7, 2003)

Laxguy said:


> Many companies track such e-mailed complaints or comments, and tend to ignore phone wails.





SledgeHammer said:


> If everybody thinks that, they'll get 1 or 2 emails. They aren't going to care until they start hearing complaints numbering in the 10's of thousands.





SledgeHammer said:


> Yeah, lots of us did. All we are getting back are form letters saying essentially that they don't understand what we are talking about and that we may be eligible for a hardware upgrade .


Wait a minute...That's why I compared D* to the Borg. Perhaps resistance is futile. I am sure the Borg thought of assimilation as a hardware upgrade.


----------



## rta53 (Apr 10, 2010)

Since they have now neutered the PIG I wonder if we can get PETA involved. We want our productive PIG back!


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jul 9, 2007)

Drew2k said:


> The change to behavior of the keys while in the PIG is a big negative for me and my extended family, all of whom have DIRECTV.
> 
> Not only can't you pause, replay, rewind, skip or fast forward in the PIG, but for those who would key in a new channel number, you can't do that either in the menus or playlist.
> 
> ...





ShapeGSX said:


> Different opinions are fine. "I don't use it and it isn't important to me" is fine.
> 
> "I don't use it, and you shouldn't have used it either because it isn't _really _important to you," is what I had the problem with.
> 
> Anyway, this discussion is taking away from the main message, which is that we want trickplay (or, at the very least PAUSE) back in the PIG! Don't neuter our remotes because you made new remotes!





sow said:


> I can't believe they just pulled the rug out from their customers like this. I'm not personally one who uses PIG full-time (watching shows via PIG) but Pause is a different story entirely. Specifically, I find myself often times coming out of a previous show which I just deleted and seeing one of my other shows recording. It can't be an uncommon desire to _not_ see a recording show in the middle or wherever it happens to be, especially if there are a backlog of shows (e.g. the one recording may be weeks ahead of where we last saw the show). Muting helps, but due to the visual, it's a mad scramble to hit Exit and pause. Of course Exit makes it a full-screen view which doesn't help matters if one is trying to "shield their eyes" from seeing anything. Even my wife who is just a "regular user" hit this problem straight away and was complaining. On this count alone, I believe they have to come up with a fix. It would be hubris to think most people won't care. ANYTIME you take away functionality as a company you need to proceed cautiously. This seems anything but!
> 
> Count me in as a user of the dash dash delete too. At least the cost of that workaround isn't steep (red button + confirmation), but it's a needless step backward for sure.
> 
> ...


I too am very unhappy with the loss of any control of the PIG.

I was going to make the same suggestion. There is a menu option for the type of dish you have, why not one for the type of remote control you have? I think this is preferable to just cutting off functionality that many use on a regular basis.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

I'll just quote my post in the poll on this subject. Maybe make it a user preference option, otherwise I like it the way it is now. And I find the PIG useful for watching my program, while deleting programs in my playlist, etc.


RACJ2 said:


> Since there wasn't an option for "Glad they changed it", I picked the "Make it user preferred". It will eliminate the mistakes I make.
> 
> For me, I'm usually trying to do something like use the left arrow key in my Playlist. On my X-Sight remote, with the layout of the buttons, I sometimes press the rewind button by mistake. Then quickly hit play to stop the video in the PIG from rewinding. Next thing I know I'm playing a program from the playlist, because I hit play. So I welcome the change, to eliminate my errors.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

I don't understand the thought process behind removing functionality. I get it when things I don't use are added. And I just ignore them. But why take things away to make viewing more complex?


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

armophob said:


> I don't understand the thought process behind removing functionality. I get it when things I don't use are added. And I just ignore them. But why take things away to make viewing more complex?


Yeah, 99% of the crap they've added over the last few years I have had ZERO use for.

* MRV/WHDVR - don't need it
* Music & Photo Streaming - got it set up, use it about ONCE a year as a "party trick"
* DLB - used it on the Tivo, but when it was "removed" on the HR2x series, I started just hitting the R button instead which I found to be much safe
* Pandora - who cares?
* TV Apps - who cares x 2?
* SWiM - who cares x 3? I had my cables run 10 yrs ago when they didn't have it, not gonna rip open the walls now. Good for new installs though

Can't think of much else.


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

Wasn't happy with the form letter I got back from DTV, so I emailed a higher up. Heard back from somebody in the "consumer advocate". Pretty much a similiar form letter. "I know what features you are talking about, we aren't going to put them back, but thanks for the feedback, we take it seriously!"


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

My advice to everyone.........


----------



## Lije Baley (Dec 7, 2003)

cute... mad as hell, no but irritated that functionality I utilized has been removed and made my use of the system less enjoyable.

DS reply from D* to my previously mentioned email. Perhaps if everyone calls the number provided D* will ... no wait, the Borg...agghhhh!

Subject
---------------------------------------------------------------
Loss of functions for PIG (picture in graphics)

Discussion Thread
---------------------------------------------------------------
Response Via Email(Marion G. - 100098054) - 02/13/2012 02:07 PM
Dear Mr. Baley,

Thanks for writing and being one of our long time customers. Your commitment and dedication to our service is truly admirable and that is why we value customers like you so much!

I am truly sorry to hear about the technical problem you are having. I realized that your ability to play fast forward, pause or skip/slip programming have been disabled with the introduction of Pandora. I appreciate being given the chance to look into this matter for you and would be glad to assist.

Due to the complexity of the problem, the best way to handle an issue like this is for us to speak with you. *Please call our technical support center at 1-800-531-5000 *and select the option for technical assistance.

At DIRECTV, we have developed procedures intended to provide you with the best and quickest resolution to whatever technical issues may arise. There are multiple potential causes for each technical issue. Troubleshooting over the phone allows us to confirm that we have arrived at the resolution that will most quickly and effectively return your preferred DIRECTV programming to your television.

For future reference, you can also find answers to many common questions at directv.com/troubleshooting or you can talk to other customers about your technical problem in our online forums at http://forums.directv.com.

I have also forwarded your comments on to DIRECTV Management for review. While DIRECTV Management can not follow up individually with every customer, rest assured every suggestion and comment is reviewed. *We often make changes based on customer feedback like yours.*
Thanks again for writing. We look forward to providing you service for the years to come. We respect your time and I am grateful that you've given me the opportunity to personally address your concerns.

Sincerely,

Marion G. - 100098054
DIRECTV Customer Service

Make the most of DIRECTV by registering your account on directv.com. You'll learn about exclusive online promotions, new features of DIRECTV and the latest programs and packages. Visit www.directv.com/register today.

Customer By Web Form (Lije Baley) - 02/13/2012 12:36 PM
With the introduction of Pandora, Directv has disabled the ability of customers to fast forward, pause, or skip/slip the programming when it is viewed in its small box in the graphic mode (guide, list and menu).

I am bothered by this loss of functionality. I often watch news programming while reviewing guide information, especially in the guide obtained by pressing the "info" key while highlighting the channel number. This loss of functionality requires that I now exit the guide, to fast forward, pause, rewind or skip programming and then laboriously reenter the guide to resume my review tasks.

Please return the lost functionality to the Picture In Graphics mode.

Thank you


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Calling Tech support won't do anything except waste their time. And that costs us all $. 

Effective is what you've done: written to the right folk(s) and received ack.


----------



## augisdad (Sep 29, 2011)

Aaaaargh! Last night was the 1st time in a long time that I let go a stream of obscenities at the TV. While in the List, tried to hit pause to stop a commercial on the PIG (as I at least remembered that FF no longer worked), and up pops the show that was recording on the other tuner 1/2 way thru the episode! Yes, THAT'S what I want to do with the pause button now, select a show I don't want to watch yet! Isn't that what the big SELECT button is for? I don't understand the logic of removing this feature. They might as well remove the PIG, (which seems tinier now with the new gui anyway!)


----------



## anopro (Sep 13, 2006)

I have called & E-Mailed direct TV and even *****ed at my wife over this and vice of versa. The way I figure it they either will have to set up an option to control the PIG or an option to disable the PIG. Note how I said an OPTION as many users like the PIG myself not so much. And I really hate it since they took control of it away.


----------



## anopro (Sep 13, 2006)

augisdad said:


> Aaaaargh! Last night was the 1st time in a long time that I let go a stream of obscenities at the TV. While in the List, tried to hit pause to stop a commercial on the PIG
> 
> LOL I threw the remote across the room after doing that for the umpteenth time last week luckily it was at the couch and no one was sitting on it.


----------



## Lije Baley (Dec 7, 2003)

Laxguy said:


> Calling Tech support won't do anything except waste their time. And that costs us all $.
> 
> Effective is what you've done: written to the right folk(s) and received ack.


I wouldn't waste my time with Tech Support on this issue. I can imagine how it would play out without making the call. I thought my introduction to the email implied the futility of such a call. Maybe not.

But, if others wish to call, enough calls requesting "help" might let D* know they have a problem.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Of course, if everyone keeps calling it in as a bug, it gets attention. 

This drives me nuts. They spent years moving things to the color buttons and now they are just wiping them away. 

Hey, brains. Just have the setup ask you what kind of remote you have. It is smart enough to ask what kind of dish you have and that is way more complicated. 

Or have the new remotes send a modified code that is not the same as the real remotes. Then they can both work. 

Sorry. This also drives me nuts. We in the CE program test this stuff and we complained. Yet they pushed it out anyway. Part of the testing should be marketing testing not just crashes and bugs.


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

tonyd79 said:


> ..Hey, brains...


Maybe the same folks that spent extra money to install wideband tuners in a receiver (Hx23) only to decide that SWM would be the standard. :lol:


----------



## chrisexv6 (Sep 14, 2002)

While i never really controlled the PIG via remote, I *did* use dash-dash to delete and awful lot.

Ill be sending DirecTV another email for them to put in the circular file.......it will at least make me feel better about myself.

Maybe i really DONT want to pay to upgrade to an HR34 setup after all.....


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

tonyd79 said:


> Of course, if everyone keeps calling it in as a bug, it gets attention.
> 
> This drives me nuts. They spent years moving things to the color buttons and now they are just wiping them away.
> 
> ...


Didn't they listen to you guys regarding the progress bar? Its a shame they didn't listen about this. I agree with you, I really don't know why they did this. You want to remove the colored buttons going forward? Fine. Should make it an option or "easter egg" at least.


----------



## rposly (Aug 10, 2007)

MrLatte said:


> This new functionality for the PAUSE button is ludicrous. Just last night I was looking at the list view and I stopped on a folder of 10 shows. Something came up in the PIG that I didn't want to see or hear and I hit pause. What happened? The oldest show in that folder of shows starts playing! Why would I want that to happen???
> 
> I also use pause for the PIG when something objectionable comes up that I don't want the kids to see. My only choice now is the mute button - hopefully DirecTV won't suddenly change that button to maximum volume!


Add me to the list of annoyed and confused. Whenever I finish watching something and delete it, the Playlist comes up automatically (as it should) and whatever's on live is playing in the PIG. Usually it's the middle of something else I'm recording, so I don't want to see it. Muscle memory makes me press Pause, which then STARTS PLAYING WHATEVER I'M ON IN THE LIST??? Why the hell would the Pause button suddenly be a Play button?

Folly.


----------



## epi (May 18, 2006)

rposly said:


> Add me to the list of annoyed and confused. Whenever I finish watching something and delete it, the Playlist comes up automatically (as it should) and whatever's on live is playing in the PIG. Usually it's the middle of something else I'm recording, so I don't want to see it. Muscle memory makes me press Pause, which then STARTS PLAYING WHATEVER I'M ON IN THE LIST??? Why the hell would the Pause button suddenly be a Play button?
> 
> Folly.


This situation happens to me as well. This is more of a problem, as several people have suggested, when the kids are in the room and I am recording something like Tosh. A little more Fail than Folly. Come on, D*.


----------



## JohnDG (Aug 16, 2006)

epi said:


> This situation happens to me as well. This is more of a problem, as several people have suggested, when the kids are in the room and I am recording something like Tosh. A little more Fail than Folly. Come on, D*.


I'm thinking the way to complain about this and get some action is exposure of minors to softcore porn.

Example:
1) Watching PG rated movie on Cinemax with the kids.
2) Movie starts going into credits, so now watch a recorded show from the play list with the kids. DVR is still tuned to Cinemax in the background.
3) Finish watching the recorded show, delete, and now we have two (or three) people loudly screwing in the PiG when the guide reappears, and you can't hit PAUSE. Programming was the next show after the movie you just watched. What's worse, the only way to change it/PAUSE it is to go to full screen with a bunch of naked bodies.
4) Threaten to sue.

jdg


----------



## crawdad62 (Jul 16, 2008)

JohnDG said:


> I'm thinking the way to complain about this and get some action is exposure of minors to soft porn.
> 
> Example:
> 1) Watching PG rated movie on Cinemax with the kids.
> ...


I hope your tongue was planted firmly in your cheek when you wrote that.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

JohnDG said:


> I'm thinking the way to complain about this and get some action is exposure of minors to soft porn.
> 
> Example:
> 1) Watching PG rated movie on Cinemax with the kids.
> ...


So, deliberately keep your kid up late because that's when those movies are on. Then, make the kid see porn. Now, blame it on DirecTV. 

How about being a responsible parent?


----------



## anopro (Sep 13, 2006)

Hers the response I received from DTV looks like they are in the know on the loss of trick play in PIG now. But I bet this is CS boilerplate response.

Dear Mr.

Thanks for writing. I notice that you have been a customer for many years. I'd like to thank you for being a loyal DIRECTV customer. I understand your concern that having the rewind, fast forward and pause functions in the guide.

At DIRECTV, we strive to provide the finest television experience by developing enhancements with the services we offer such as the HD Interface with the new look, feel, and style. The upgrade is an integral part of DIRECTV's ongoing efforts to modernize and improve our products and services. Future enhancements may require that new HD On-Screen guide be in place.

Please note that the Rewind, Fast Forward, Replay, Advance are disabled for certain content:

NBC on Demand and some other network specific On Demand
Trailers
YouTube
Pandora

Also, the trickplay functions, such as Pause, don't work immediately on live TV.

You may also find some helpful information at the DIRECTV Technical Help forums on our web site. Just visit http://forums.directv.com/pe/index.jsp to find answers to your questions.

In addition, I have forwarded your comments on to DIRECTV Management for review. While DIRECTV Management can not follow up individually with every customer, rest assured every suggestion and comment is reviewed. We often make changes based on customer feedback like yours.

We thank you for being a DIRECTV customer and will continue to provide you with the superior television entertainment that you have come to know and expect.


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

anopro said:


> Hers the response I received from DTV looks like they are in the know on the loss of trick play in PIG now. But I bet this is CS boilerplate response.


Yup, I got the same response. "We are enhancing your experience, but de-enhancing it".


----------



## rb5505 (Dec 23, 2004)

email just sent to directv regarding this issue. please do the same (or call) if bothered by this change.


----------



## rb5505 (Dec 23, 2004)

hasan said:


> If one just sheepishly accepts whatever a company does (software wise), and does not make one's preferences known, you end up with a very poor product. Thanks to a lot of feedback from active users, with clear and well thought out preferences, the HR series has progressed dramatically.


well said.



hasan said:


> (I do a lot of hunting in the guide, and fine tuning of the to-do list, and much appreciate the ability to skip commercials in the program i'm watching in the PIG.)


a big "me too".


----------



## JohnDG (Aug 16, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> So, deliberately keep your kid up late because that's when those movies are on. Then, make the kid see porn. Now, blame it on DirecTV.
> 
> How about being a responsible parent?


<sigh>

Don't DO it: claim that it happened and complain. 

jdg


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

JohnDG said:


> <sigh>
> 
> Don't DO it: claim that it happened and complain.
> 
> jdg


So, flat out lie?


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

JohnDG said:


> I'm thinking the way to complain about this and get some action is exposure of minors to softcore porn.
> 
> Example:
> 1) Watching PG rated movie on Cinemax with the kids.
> ...


I'd like trickplay in the guide as well, but this is a pretty bad example. First, change the channel before starting your recorded show (so Cinemax isn't on the primary tuner.) Should you wish to record two things (with one being a Skinomax movie) then press list at the end of your recording to start something else.

In your example, and if you could "pause" in the guide, you will still have a window with "naked bodies" in it. This problem has more to do with Cinemax , or having a PIG than it is a trickplay issue... Being able to turn of PIG would be a better solution to your problem.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

It's not much of a stretch...the "parts" were pixilated out in the last episode, but there can be fairly adult content airing at 8PM on NBC.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jul 9, 2007)

On the west coast, Cinemax has its adult programming start at 7:30 to 8:00 most of the time. Yeah, it's three hours later on the east coast, but since we get both the east and west coast feeds, I can easily see that happening.

I too want to get the PIG functionality back, or be given a way to turn the PIG off completely. It's almost more trouble then it's worth now.


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

I think the confusion lies in refering to Cinemax as adult programming . Compared to stuff kids are seeing on the net, Cinemax is rated G.


----------



## bigrig (Aug 7, 2002)

Just came here to see if others were bothered by this new HDGUI issue. 

Yes, I need to pause shows while they are playing in the minimized window! Pause did not used to equal Play of a show in the playlist.


----------



## Bevostein (Feb 2, 2008)

JohnDG said:


> I'm thinking the way to complain about this and get some action is exposure of minors to softcore porn.
> 
> Example:
> 1) Watching PG rated movie on Cinemax with the kids.
> ...


I have similar yet not quite as inflammatory example that impacts me. I am a huge college football fan. However my Saturdays are largely spent out of the house with youth sports activities. I regularly record a couple of games during the day and a couple of the night games. We normally get home from our activities in the evening and I like to turn on the games I recorded during the day (assuming someone didn't spoil it by telling me the score). However I can't turn on one of the day games without possibly seeing the score for one of the night games I'm recording. To get around this I turn on the TV without looking at it, press list and then pause. I make sure to not look at the PIG and then select the day game I want to watch. I use this for other sports as well and also use trick play for skipping commercials while scanning the guide. It makes no sense why they removed it.


----------



## chrisfowler99 (Aug 23, 2006)

I'm wondering if disabling trickplay in the guide is one of the "tricks" they used to speed up the guide.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

chrisfowler99 said:


> I'm wondering if disabling trickplay in the guide is one of the "tricks" they used to speed up the guide.


Probably was one of the things they chose to eliminate to help reduce the load on the CPU.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

People seem to be ignoring that on the new remotes pause and play are apparently a single button......


----------



## rta53 (Apr 10, 2010)

"texasbrit" said:


> People seem to be ignoring that on the new remotes pause and play are apparently a single button......


Don't necessarily think they are ignoring it, it's more that they don't like it.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jul 9, 2007)

texasbrit said:


> People seem to be ignoring that on the new remotes pause and play are apparently a single button......


This has another side effect that I don't think anyone has mentioned before. Prior to this OS download, if you were in fast forward, or rewind, and pressed the PAUSE button, it went into PAUSE mode. Now it goes into PLAY mode instead, so you have to press PAUSE a second time to make it pause. I suspect the new simplified remote (with pause and play as one button) is sending out the IR code that the old remotes sent out for PAUSE. It will only goto PAUSE mode, from PLAY mode, not from any other mode.


----------



## bobcamp1 (Nov 8, 2007)

Church AV Guy said:


> On the west coast, Cinemax has its adult programming start at 7:30 to 8:00 most of the time. Yeah, it's three hours later on the east coast, but since we get both the east and west coast feeds, I can easily see that happening.
> 
> I too want to get the PIG functionality back, or be given a way to turn the PIG off completely. It's almost more trouble then it's worth now.


If D* actually implemented parental controls properly, this wouldn't be a problem. When a TV-MA program came on, the screen and audio should automatically black out. But I found that they did such a poor job at it that I just left parental controls disabled. You can try to enable it and see if it works for this problem.

But as far as trying to watch the start of a program who's ending is playing in the PIG, you have to press exit then pause then list then cross your fingers.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

texasbrit said:


> People seem to be ignoring that on the new remotes pause and play are apparently a single button......


Nah, not ignoring it. A new toggle button on a new remote is no reason for existing receivers to ignore discrete commands from original remotes that have dedicated PAUSE and PLAY buttons.


----------



## chrisexv6 (Sep 14, 2002)

Drew2k said:


> Nah, not ignoring it. A new toggle button on a new remote is no reason for existing receivers to ignore discrete commands from original remotes that have dedicated PAUSE and PLAY buttons.


This * 10000.

Really, would it have been so hard to make the new remote send a different key code to the box for play/pause toggle, vs the existing codes for play/pause discrete? Then you could use EITHER version of the remote, as they were INTENDED to be used. Thats call backwards compatible.....why did D* make everything FORWARD compatible? Its amazing how many pieces of electronic equipment Ive owned that would respond to MORE commands from different remotes (with even more buttons than the original!), yet DirecTV seems to want to do the complete opposite.

I cant believe D* would alienate all the existing DVR owners/users for an "updated" remote on a new product that most of the existing owners/users wont have for who knows how long.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jul 9, 2007)

Drew2k said:


> Nah, not ignoring it. A new toggle button on a new remote is no reason for existing receivers to ignore discrete commands from original remotes that have dedicated PAUSE and PLAY buttons.


Also +1000!


----------



## bobcamp1 (Nov 8, 2007)

chrisexv6 said:


> This * 10000.
> 
> Really, would it have been so hard to make the new remote send a different key code to the box for play/pause toggle, vs the existing codes for play/pause discrete?


I have done this exact thing for a product I worked on. The only tricky part is the receiver's C code. You have to search for all "play" or "pause" actions and also append an "or play/pause button". If the code is spaghetti code, it takes a while to hunt all that down. But it is worth it in the end. Both remotes work as originally designed.


----------



## chrisexv6 (Sep 14, 2002)

Hmm....Im wondering if something like a JP1 remote is the way to go.....setup your own hex codes for the keys so you can make the box work like we all think it should.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

I think I just figured this all out.

The CSR's were tired of hearing about the fact that with the new HD GUI you couldn't get a menu on TV's connected to the composite output so they decided to change something that would REALLY irritate customers-not just those with extra TV's connected!!!

I'm surprised they just don't tell complainers "Shut up and listen to Pandora".

I'm SO HAPPY they didn't add these great "features" to my R-15's which still let me hook up extra TV's, do trickplay on the PIG, double dash delete shows, get to the "TO DO" list with only a few button pushes, etc.


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

ThomasM said:


> I think I just figured this all out.
> 
> The CSR's were tired of hearing about the fact that with the new HD GUI you couldn't get a menu on TV's connected to the composite output so they decided to change something that would REALLY irritate customers-not just those with extra TV's connected!!!
> 
> ...


Why would DIRECTV do anything to make your life simpler or more enjoyable?


----------



## texasmoose (May 25, 2007)

My wife is really bumming about this, as she's a multi-tasking queenie & is missing this functionality big time......


----------



## webby_s (Jan 11, 2008)

I will give this another "bump" LOL

No but really bring the live tv control in guide where it was before, please. :grin:


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Well, I just got hit for the first time with this issue. I was watching a recording and when it finished, I hit stop. It went back to the PlayList and was currently playing a show that I was actively recording. So, out of habit, I hit Pause. That, of course, restarted playback of the show I just stopped watching. I had to hit stop again and then find something to watch quickly to get the recording off the screen.

- Merg


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

The Merg said:


> Well, I just got hit for the first time with this issue. I was watching a recording and when it finished, I hit stop. It went back to the PlayList and was currently playing a show that I was actively recording. So, out of habit, I hit Pause. That, of course, restarted playback of the show I just stopped watching. I had to hit stop again and then find something to watch quickly to get the recording off the screen.
> 
> - Merg


To me this is a perfect and typical example of how this change will negatively impact a lot of DIRECTV customers.


----------



## luckydob (Oct 2, 2006)

"texasbrit" said:


> People seem to be ignoring that on the new remotes pause and play are apparently a single button......


More like DirecTV seems to be ignoring the 20 million or so remotes that have a separate play and pause button.


----------



## ITSec_Guy (Sep 23, 2007)

I never [email protected] about stupid stuff, but it's crazy annoying when I'm searching my DVR and try to pause the programming in the PIP and it selects whatever stupid thing I'm currently on in the DVR recording list!

THIS SUCKS!!!!!!


----------



## augisdad (Sep 29, 2011)

Dear Mr. Xxxxxx,

Thank you for writing. I see you've been a loyal DIRECTV customer since 2008 and I'd like to take a moment to thank you for your continued support.

I'm very sorry for any frustration caused by the changes to the remote control functions since a recent software download. I truly can understand the inconvenience this has caused and I'll be happy to respond to your concerns today.

As you already know, channel changing buttons (e.g., PREV and numbers) and trickplay buttons (e.g., Pause and Play) on the Universal White Remote will no longer work in the menu or guide on HD-DVRs and HD receivers. Mr. Xxxxx, these changes are by design to make way for future features. *At this time, we don't have further information regarding these future features*. Rest assured, DIRECTV is always working to improve the services and products we offer and we continue to develop new and exciting features to enhance your viewing experience.

I understand this has been a frustrating experience for you. We respect your time and I appreciate that you've given me the opportunity to personally address your concerns.

In addition, I have forwarded your feedback to DIRECTV management. While DIRECTV Management can not follow up with each customer individually, rest assured every suggestion and inquiry from our most important customers is reviewed to determine what changes should be considered.

We're glad you're one of our loyal customers. It's feedback like yours that helps us remain America's #1 Satellite provider, and we thank you for your continued support!

On a different note, while reviewing your account, I noticed that you may be eligible for a special equipment upgrade offer. The best way to find out what offer is available is to call us. Our general customer support team is available from 8:00 AM to 10:00 PM every day. Please call us at 1-800-531-5000 and you'll be routed to a friendly and highly trained agent who can assist you with available offers.

I thank you once more for taking the time to share your concerns with us.

We look forward to serving you for many more years to come. Thanks again for writing.

Sincerely,

Yxxxxxx S (ID xxxxxxx)
DIRECTV Resolution Specialist


----------



## rta53 (Apr 10, 2010)

Bottom line. It ain't going back to the way it was.


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

augisdad said:


> Dear Mr. Xxxxxx,
> 
> Thank you for writing. I see you've been a loyal DIRECTV customer since 2008 and I'd like to take a moment to thank you for your continued support.
> 
> ...


We know you hate it
We don't care
Buy some new equipment from us anyways


----------



## rta53 (Apr 10, 2010)

"SledgeHammer" said:


> We know you hate it
> We don't care
> Buy some new equipment from us anyways


Maybe it's just me but their responses seem to border on condescending. Almost like a parent talking to a child. Who knows, maybe they look at us as their children.


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

rta53 said:


> Maybe it's just me but their responses seem to border on condescending. Almost like a parent talking to a child. Who knows, maybe they look at us as their children.


Well, yeah... if I'm a customer complaining about how my equipment doesn't work, why would I want to give you MORE money for newer equipment that also doesn't work and sign a new 2 yr contract to boot?

I can understand they are moving to a newer / lamer / less powerful / CHEAPER remote... fine. Sucks that 20 million people don't have those remotes.

Obviously DIRECTV understands the issue now because the original form letters we were seeing, they had absolutely zero clue about anything. So they are hearing about it, but I doubt its making a difference to them.


----------



## uteotw (Sep 30, 2006)

ITSec_Guy said:


> I never [email protected] about stupid stuff, but it's crazy annoying when I'm searching my DVR and try to pause the programming in the PIP and it selects whatever stupid thing I'm currently on in the DVR recording list!
> 
> THIS SUCKS!!!!!!


I agree. I just can't stand how they do things like this with little apparent thought of, I don't know, what their PAYING CUSTOMERS might think?

I despise this latest feature subtraction, and it makes no sense to TAKE AWAY functionality millions have gotten used to.


----------



## Starchy77 (Jul 18, 2008)

The Merg said:


> Well, I just got hit for the first time with this issue. I was watching a recording and when it finished, I hit stop. It went back to the PlayList and was currently playing a show that I was actively recording. So, out of habit, I hit Pause. That, of course, restarted playback of the show I just stopped watching. I had to hit stop again and then find something to watch quickly to get the recording off the screen.
> 
> - Merg


This is exactly what happened to me too. It would be really nice to get trickplay back in the PIG


----------



## uteotw (Sep 30, 2006)

Called D* since I have the protection plan & can get a native English speaker fairly quickly. She said it was a "software issue" and would "send the report to the engineering team." Not sure what the really means, but MAYBE, just MAYBE, if enough reports are made they might restore the functionality we're all kinda used to...


----------



## chrisexv6 (Sep 14, 2002)

Does the new remote also not have a Dash button on it?

If it still DOES, then what is the explanation for removing double dash to delete?


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

chrisexv6 said:


> Does the new remote also not have a Dash button on it?


Yes, it does.



chrisexv6 said:


> If it still DOES, then what is the explanation for removing double dash to delete?


Have you pressed dash while in the playlist on version 59E? You'll see what it does now...


----------



## chrisexv6 (Sep 14, 2002)

RunnerFL said:


> Yes, it does.
> 
> Have you pressed dash while in the playlist on version 59E? You'll see what it does now...


Is 59E the latest NR? If so, all I see it doing in the playlist is the exact same thing as the yellow button. If thats really what Im supposed to be seeing, that makes me wonder even more.....why do we now have two ways to get into that menu (but again, I might be looking at an older version, I didnt check what was on there at the time)


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

chrisexv6 said:


> Is 59E the latest NR? If so, all I see it doing in the playlist is the exact same thing as the yellow button. If thats really what Im supposed to be seeing, that makes me wonder even more.....why do we now have two ways to get into that menu (but again, I might be looking at an older version, I didnt check what was on there at the time)


That's what the - now does. Remember, the new remotes do not have color buttons so the people with the new remote need to have a way to do what the yellow button does. The yellow button will probably become a decoration on our remotes at some point.


----------



## lucky13 (Nov 27, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> The yellow button will probably become a decoration on our remotes at some point.


Or maybe user-programable buttons.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

lucky13 said:


> Or maybe user-programable buttons.


Very doubtful, but a cool idea.


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

SledgeHammer said:


> As you may have noticed, the brilliant minds at DirecTV have decided to remove FF, Rewind, Pause, Replay, etc. from the PIG with yesterdays pandora "update" to the HD-GUI.
> 
> Do not let DirecTV get away with this garbage!!!
> 
> Chime in with your complaints and venomous anger here (kind of half joking about the venomous anger part, but also kind of not -- I used that functionality literally 100% of the time), but this is absurd. What good is the PIG if you can't control it?...


+1 more :up:


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

It's interesting reading all the feedback on the loss of trickplay in the PIG here but I would really like to know if their CSR's are being blasted about this change from customers who do not visit this website. It's obvious that folks are universally IRKED about this change but I wonder if DirecTV management has put out the word to just offer condescending nonsense like the quoted email one poster got or if DirecTV is really going to listen to their millions of customers and put the features back.

I'm betting their arrogant attitude lately means we will never get trickplay in the PIG back. But I could be surprised.....


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

ThomasM said:


> It's interesting reading all the feedback on the loss of trickplay in the PIG here but *I would really like to know if their CSR's are being blasted about this change from customers* who do not visit this website. It's obvious that folks are universally IRKED about this change but I wonder if DirecTV management has put out the word to just offer condescending nonsense like the quoted email one poster got or if DirecTV is really going to listen to their millions of customers and put the features back.
> 
> I'm betting their arrogant attitude lately means we will never get trickplay in the PIG back. But I could be surprised.....


From the few posts here, it sounds like the basic CSR have no idea what the customer is talking about.


----------



## woollybully (Apr 13, 2009)

At least bring Pause back to PIG if nothing else...


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

ThomasM said:


> It's interesting reading all the feedback on the loss of trickplay in the PIG here but I would really like to know if their CSR's are being blasted about this change from customers who do not visit this website. It's obvious that folks are universally IRKED about this change but I wonder if DirecTV management has put out the word to just offer condescending nonsense like the quoted email one poster got or if DirecTV is really going to listen to their millions of customers and put the features back.
> 
> I'm betting their arrogant attitude lately means we will never get trickplay in the PIG back. But I could be surprised.....


Millions of customers are not complaining about this. This thread has close to 8k views and 700 posts. Remove the duplicate posters and I bet it's around 50 original posters. The real volume of people who use this was small similarly to those of us who used --.



Drucifer said:


> From the few posts here, it sounds like the basic CSR have no idea what the customer is talking about.


Because most customers didn't have any idea about it either. For the most part its again a vocal minority issue. I miss it, but have already adapted how I do things now.



woollybully said:


> At least bring Pause back to PIG if nothing else...


The pause button now works more in line with how DIRECTV advertises it's WHDVR on commercials. You can do some searches and find some old threads where you can see that people thought this was false advertising.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Shades228 said:


> Millions of customers are not complaining about this. This thread has close to 8k views and 700 posts. Remove the duplicate posters and I bet it's around 50 original posters. The real volume of people who use this was small similarly to those of us who used --.


Just as casually, you could say that there are 50 out of 500 active DBSTalk posters who have whined about it. That translates to just under 2 million DIRECTV customers who are complaining.

Aren't baseless statistics magic?


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

harsh said:


> Just as casually, you could say that there are 50 out of 500 active DBSTalk posters who have whined about it. That translates to just under 2 million DIRECTV customers who are complaining.
> 
> Aren't baseless statistics magic?


Hope you're aware of the double irony of your statement: 10% of DBSTalk posters, especially DIRECTV® subscribers, does not translate into 10% of the general user base.


----------



## ShapeGSX (Sep 17, 2006)

We just got this update on our HR24, and it's just complete bull****.

Everyone in the family, including my 9 year old son, has been accidentally playing programs in the program list because we automatically hit pause when we are done playing a show and it goes back to the program list. My son, in particular, has been having trouble because the currently highlighted program in the program list might be "Being Human" or "Walking Dead", both of which he has absolutely NO desire to watch, and I don't want him seeing them, either!

Yes, my son actually complained to me about this issue without me even talking about it to him. 

Does DirecTV not even know how people use their DVRs? This is an unbelievable screw up on their part. :nono2:


----------



## ShapeGSX (Sep 17, 2006)

I just submitted a question via their web site for this issue, and their software was complaining that my account number wasn't an integer. And it was. If they can't even get that right, I think we are just screwed.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

I agree - losing trick play in the PIG is assiswine! (pun intended).

Seriously, I rue the loss of functionality. I don't think D* has ever eliminated working features previously


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

ShapeGSX said:


> Everyone in the family, including my 9 year old son, has been accidentally playing programs in the program list because we automatically hit pause when we are done playing a show and it goes back to the program list.


Yes, no one likes this loss of trickplay functions in the PIG.

But, for starters, there's no reason to hit Pause* when you're done playing a show. And no reason to hit Pause in the Guide, ever, unless functionality is restored.

* Is there a reason? I just can't find one, but our M.O.'s maybe very different.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Laxguy said:


> Hope you're aware of the double irony of your statement: 10% of DBSTalk posters, especially DIRECTV® subscribers, does not translate into 10% of the general user base.


I'm glad someone got the point.


----------



## ShapeGSX (Sep 17, 2006)

Laxguy said:


> Yes, no one likes this loss of trickplay functions in the PIG.
> 
> But, for starters, there's no reason to hit Pause* when you're done playing a show. And no reason to hit Pause in the Guide, ever, unless functionality is restored.
> 
> * Is there a reason? I just can't find one, but our M.O.'s maybe very different.


My son is watching a cartoon he recorded. After he is done watching the cartoon, he tells the DVR to delete the program he just watched. The DVR will then pop back to the recorded programs list. And the PIG will be showing live TV. If the PIG is showing mature themed material, he hits pause so that he doesn't have to watch or listen to it.

That's something we do ALL THE TIME.

If we don't want to see or listen to the PIG while browsing the program list or guide, we hit pause, and it stops immediately. Seriously, you never did that? You just carry on listening to the crap in the PIG?

But now, of course, the pause button doesn't actually PAUSE! Is this the only DVR in existence where the pause button plays instead of pausing? :lol:


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

ShapeGSX said:


> My son is watching a cartoon he recorded. After he is done watching the cartoon, he tells the DVR to delete the program he just watched. The DVR will then pop back to the recorded programs list. And the PIG will be showing live TV. If the PIG is showing mature themed material, he hits pause so that he doesn't have to watch or listen to it.
> 
> That's something we do ALL THE TIME.
> 
> ...


No, I changed to something I'd be fine listening to in the PIG.

But now: I change to a channel I want if I have to spend time in List or Guide. I hit Mute if someone's about to give a score I don't want to hear.

A number of remotes use one button for Play and Pause.

None of this is as I want, but there are easy workarounds.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

ShapeGSX said:


> My son is watching a cartoon he recorded. After he is done watching the cartoon, he tells the DVR to delete the program he just watched. The DVR will then pop back to the recorded programs list. And the PIG will be showing live TV. If the PIG is showing mature themed material, he hits pause so that he doesn't have to watch or listen to it.
> 
> That's something we do ALL THE TIME.


This is different from what you said earlier, but I understand he's not hitting Pause at the end of a show, but deleting it.

Doesn't it pop to whatever was last on live? ( I am only on a non-DVR today, so can't test an HR).


----------



## ShapeGSX (Sep 17, 2006)

Laxguy said:


> A number of remotes use one button for Play and Pause.


My remote has a pause button and a play button, but pause doesn't actually pause, it plays. Brilliant!


----------



## ShapeGSX (Sep 17, 2006)

Laxguy said:


> This is different from what you said earlier, but I understand he's not hitting Pause at the end of a show, but deleting it.
> 
> Doesn't it pop to whatever was last on live? ( I am only on a non-DVR today, so can't test an HR).


It pops to whatever happens to be in the live buffer. It could be whatever it just tuned to in order to record.

And yes, he hits pause after it gets back to the PIG and the recorded programs screen. Yesterday (and every day before) pause worked, so it is just second nature to hit it.


----------



## fjames (Nov 25, 2010)

I got 59e 4 days ago - took about 36 hours to run into the problem (loss of functionality in PIG.) So just to pad the stats, figured I'd post. I hadn't before because corporate level intellectual laziness and technical incompetency seemed pretty normal to me. Maybe some others are the same - just more crap we're supposed to get used to. And are used to. Because it happens so much.


----------



## maerativo (Jul 23, 2008)

Bring back my remote control functions for the pig!!!!!!!!!!!!! Please, please, please.


----------



## mpollack (Feb 11, 2008)

My receiver finally got the latest update. I've been dreading this happening ever since I learned that I would no longer be able to control the PIG with this release. I am so annoyed that DirecTV would make the decision to significantly retard the functionality that existing customers have come to rely on simply to allow compatibility with a new (cheaper) remote control layout. This move by DirecTV is a clear demonstration of how little they _actually_ value their loyal customers. I guess I will email them to express my dissatisfaction, but I know that doing so is most likely a waste of time.


----------



## Hemi (Dec 27, 2007)

Now I knew that this was coming (I just got the download today) but still, I cannot find a reason why anyone would prefer that the Pause button plays the selected program. 

And removing the color buttons is no excuse for this behavior either.

Dan


----------



## lyradd (Mar 20, 2006)

I haven't read all the posts in this thread so if this has been mentioned just ignore it. When in Pandora the pause and advance button are used so they can't be used in the pig. I don't understand why D* didn't just disable control of the pig while in Pandora instead of any time the pig is in operation. I think they took the easy way out instead of trying to figure out how to just disable the pig in Pandora.


----------



## Garyunc (Oct 8, 2006)

I have to log in as another vote for please bring back the PIG functions!!!


----------



## BrandonH (Aug 16, 2006)

I really miss this functionality. I always used it to pause whatever show was on in the PIG when we exited a recorded program so as not have that show spoiled for us if we were going to watch it later. Now its way to slow to exit out of the menu to avoid that.


----------



## alv (Aug 13, 2002)

I like the fact that the "funtionality" is missing. Too often hit the wrong button on my unified remote..


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

BrandonH said:


> I really miss this functionality. I always used it to pause whatever show was on in the PIG when we exited a recorded program so as not have that show spoiled for us if we were going to watch it later. Now its way to slow to exit out of the menu to avoid that.


Most of us miss it. But the workarounds are easy- if changing old habits can be said to be easy. Hit pause before hitting Guide or List, or change to a neutral channel - such as PBS- that won't tip scores or be inappropriate for little dudes.


----------



## ShapeGSX (Sep 17, 2006)

Laxguy said:


> Most of us miss it. But the workarounds are easy- if changing old habits can be said to be easy. *Hit pause before hitting Guide or List, or change to a neutral channel* - such as PBS- that won't tip scores or be inappropriate for little dudes.


This is NOT possible! When you are done watching a recorded program and it asks you if you want to delete the program, no matter what you choose, the DVR goes back to the recorded program list immediately, and the Live TV buffer will immediately start to play.

What you are telling people to do _doesn't work_!

They screwed it up. Apologies aren't necessary, fixing it is.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

ShapeGSX said:


> This is NOT possible! When you are done watching a recorded program and it asks you if you want to delete the program, no matter what you choose, the DVR goes back to the recorded program list immediately, and the Live TV buffer will immediately start to play.
> 
> What you are telling people to do _doesn't work_!
> 
> They screwed it up. Apologies aren't necessary, fixing it is.


Apologies? Not my place to do so, and I am curious as to where I gave that impression.

When I am done watching a program and am concerned about what might be in the PIG if I delete it then, I simply don't wait to the very end. I just change to a live channel or other recording while the credits or ads run. Then pause that if necessary. Then go to the Guide.

But, really, using a laptop or iPad evades all this stuff, not that will work for everyone....


----------



## ovityons (Nov 18, 2011)

I too would prefer to have the the ability to control whatever is playing in the PIG with Pause, play, FF and Rew. If we can't have the ability to control what's in the the PIG picture then I would prefer to have the option to turn off the PIG.

I have been using the following workarounds to prevent seeing something in the PIG that I don't want to see: Rather than exit a recorded show, I pause the show, I can then bring up the list or guide and choose something else to watch without having to see what's on the live tuner. *If I have reached the message asking If I want to delete the recording or not, I press rewind, then play then pause. before I press guide or list.*

Pressing rewind at the delete / don't delete message may not be obvious but it works and allows the use of pause before going into the list or guide.


----------



## jahgreen (Dec 15, 2006)

I have to agree with all the complaints this time.

It happened just last night. The tuner was on TNT, which was showing something I didn't care about. We watched an hour-long recorded show. At the end I hit "exit," because that's an easy way to get to the screen where I delete the show we just watched. There in the PIG was a crucial scene from Southland, which was recording. I hit pause and, of course nothing happened. I pressed "2" to change the channel in the PIG and of course nothing happened. By the time I got back to where I could change the channel I had seen spoilers.

Sure, there are workarounds, at least sometimes. I could look ahead an hour or two, to when I'll finish a recorded show, and pick a channel that clearly has nothing I care about. But what if when my recorded show ends, both tuners are recording shows I watch? Yes, I could go about deleting the recorded show in a different way, maybe. But why should I have to jump through all these hoops, especially when they are counterintuitive?

Somebody at DirecTV really dropped the ball on this one.


----------



## mpollack (Feb 11, 2008)

I, too, wrote to DirecTV asking them to reconsider these awful changes to the software. Their response makes clear that they are aware of the impact of the recent functional changes, however they insist on categorizing the changes as "improvements" and "enhancements."

Feel free to copy and paste my letter and send it to DirecTV if you are unhappy with these changes. It seems our only hope of getting DirecTV to reverse course might be to flood them with a large volume of protest letters.

*My Letter:*


Subject
---------------------------------------------------------------
Very Disappointed with S/W release 0x59f

Dear DirecTV,

As a long-time loyal customer, I am very disappointed with the user interface changes in the latest HD-DVR software release. I received the release last night and now I have found that the "Trick Play" buttons have been disabled for controlling the Picture-In-Graphic video thumbnail that is displayed whenever I am in the Playlist, Guide, or Menu screens. Not being able to at least Pause the PIG programming with my remote control is very frustrating to me - and something that was doable up until today.

I understand that these (and other similar) interface changes are product design decisions driven by compatibility concerns with new remote control units that do not have the RGBY color buttons. So, what has happened is you've sacrificed the user experience for your loyal customers for the sake of a streamlined (and cheaper?) remote control that very few people are currently using.

Please reconsider these awful changes and restore the functionality that many of your customers have come to rely on.​
*
DirecTV's Response*

Response Via Email(Marriam C. - 100235344) - 02/28/2012 06:26 PM
Dear Mr. Pollack,

Thanks for taking the time to write us. I see you've been with us for several years and I would like to let you know that we appreciate your business.

I'm sorry to learn that you did not find the recent software update to be more to your liking. I understand how frustrating it must be for you to use your HD-DVR when the Trick Play buttons have been disabled for controlling the Picture-In-Graphic video thumbnail in the Playlist, Guide, or Menu screens, not being able to at pause the PIG programming with remote. The new HDUI should improve the appearance and usability of your on-screen guide and menu. I regret to learn that you did not find this to be the case.

Our software upgrade has added features like Pandora, Energy Star Power Saving after 4 hours of inactivity, TVApps launch from Extras Menu, YouTube launch form Extras Menu and improvements to recommendations algorithm. We have also increased the Smart Search feature to support 50-characters. I understand your request to restore the previous functions or features on your HD-DVRs. Know that the new software upgrade is an integral part of DIRECTV's ongoing efforts to modernize and improve our products and services. Be assured that future enhancements will be done.

Mr. Pollack, we know you're busy, and we appreciate you taking time out of your day to write to us about your complaints about the update on your HD-DVRs. This is why I have forwarded your requests and complaints on to DIRECTV Management. While DIRECTV Management can not follow up individually with every customer, rest assured every suggestion, complaint and comments are reviewed as we often make changes based on customer feedback like yours.

On a different note, I see that we can bundle your DIRECTV service with Internet and phone providers in your area which may result in a discount on your DIRECTV bill. In addition, if you connect your HD-DVR receiver to the Internet we have more features you can access, such as our library of 6,000 movies and shows and our TV Apps. If you may be interested, please call 1-800-531-5000 at your convenience between 8:00 AM and 10:00 PM to see what special offer is best for you.

Thanks again for writing, Mr. Pollack. We appreciate your patience and understanding.

Sincerely,

Marriam C. - 100235344
DIRECTV Customer Service​


----------



## Getteau (Dec 20, 2007)

Add me to the list. Along with the examples others have given, I am always accidentally hitting the stop button when I'm watching a show instead of rewind or 30 skip. In the past when that occurred, I just hit the prev button on the remote and it brought me back into the show. Now I just get bonked. Sure I can wait until my slow DVR brings up my list and then sorts it and then highlights the show again and then lets me hit play. However, it's a lot easier to hit the prev button with my thumb and not have to wait for the DVR to go through all it's gyrations.


----------



## JohnDG (Aug 16, 2006)

I hate sounding like a broken record, but DTV is not going to change based on people whinging about the loss of functionality.

They will react immediately to the complaints of a parent who claims their child was exposed to inappropriate programming due to the way the DVR now functions.

jdg


----------



## bobcamp1 (Nov 8, 2007)

JohnDG said:


> I hate sounding like a broken record, but DTV is not going to change based on people whinging about the loss of functionality.
> 
> They will react immediately to the complaints of a parent who claims their child was exposed to inappropriate programming due to the way the DVR now functions.
> 
> jdg


But here's the problem: the majority (if not most) of their competitors don't have this functionality either. FIOS and TWC definitely don't, I don't know about Dish. So they all could have that same problem. Also, that scenario can be fixed by fixing parental controls. On my FIOS DVR, the PIG comes up blank if a TV-MA show is in the PIG (even the title is replaced with the text "adult title" and the description is blank).

I suppose you could also get a THR-22 to solve that problem. Maybe D* would give you a credit for it if you complained enough. I'd tell to switch providers, but as I said above I don't know which ones you'd switch to.

I miss the pause function of the PIG with my FIOS DVR. I have learned to press the mute button on the TV and put my hand up to block the PIG from my vision. But the mute button is tiny and difficult to find in a hurry.

Most other providers don't use the colored buttons to navigate, they use REW, FF, FW skip, and BKWD skip to navigate the guide. D* has also gone in this direction as well.

Having said all of that, I still don't know why the pause button is now the play button on old (almost all) remotes.


----------



## Jerry_K (Oct 22, 2006)

From that letter above. 

"The new HDUI should improve the appearance and usability of your on-screen guide and menu.

Lipstick on a PIG. Couldn't resist


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

Jerry_K said:


> Lipstick on a PIG. Couldn't resist


Actually, they took the lipstick OFF the PIG and beat it with an ugly stick and gave it Hep C and malaria.


----------



## JohnDG (Aug 16, 2006)

bobcamp1 said:


> But here's the problem: the majority (if not most) of their competitors don't have this functionality either. FIOS and TWC definitely don't, I don't know about Dish. So they all could have that same problem. Also, that scenario can be fixed by fixing parental controls. On my FIOS DVR, the PIG comes up blank if a TV-MA show is in the PIG (even the title is replaced with the text "adult title" and the description is blank).


Thanks for the details. Looks we are screwed. <sigh>

Good thought on using mute.

jdg


----------



## mutley (Nov 28, 2007)

Thank you DBSTalk for this forum/post. I couldn't workout why my DVR was acting weird after the upgrade, and found this thread in no time. Before this, i didn't know what trick play or a PIG was. 

I didn't realize how much i used the pause button in the PIG until it went away. 
Main use: Quickly halt commercials, spoiler alerts, objectionable content, while browsing the guide or playlist.

Main problem with new behavior:
Hitting pause while in the PIG now starts playing whatever is highlighted in the playlist, which means we them have to perform remote control gymnastics to get back to where we were, while hoping we did not see what we were trying to avoid. 

I now have to retrain the family on how to use/not use the system, which is is a royal PITA.

New technology should always strive to be "backwards" compatible. I don't use D* remotes...I have a logitech harmony, that keeps in simple for the family. Play, pause and colored buttons all present.

+1 for PIP (Pause in PIG)


----------



## aizjanika (Nov 23, 2010)

ShapeGSX said:


> Not only that, but my muscle memory for hitting pause now causes whatever I had selected in the program list to actually play!


I should have come here sooner. I thought my universal remote was broken, so I started using the DTV remote, and I thought _that_ was broken, too. Then I realized that every remote in the house was broken. I really had no idea this was a new "feature" that came with the new update. I thought I was just losing my mind and/or my ability to hit the correct buttons on the remote.



ShapeGSX said:


> There is no reason to change the functionality of the pause button while in the guide or program list. NONE! It doesn't affect the "new remotes". Bring back the functionality and DVR behavior that we have all been using and used to for YEARS!


What was the purpose of changing it?



ovityons said:


> I have been using the following workarounds to prevent seeing something in the PIG that I don't want to see: Rather than exit a recorded show, I pause the show, I can then bring up the list or guide and choose something else to watch without having to see what's on the live tuner. *If I have reached the message asking If I want to delete the recording or not, I press rewind, then play then pause. before I press guide or list.*


But then you have to go back to the guide to delete the show. Maybe that's not that big of a deal, but inconvenient, inefficient, and annoying. Also, what if I don't want to start another show? What if I'm done watching TV for the moment, but I don't want to be spoiled by seeing something I'm going to watch later (but is recording when my show ends) or don't want to be annoyed by whatever is on live TV while I'm deleting the show I just finished?



mutley said:


> I didn't realize how much i used the pause button in the PIG until it went away.
> 
> Main use: Quickly halt commercials, spoiler alerts, objectionable content, while browsing the guide or playlist.


Same here for points. I use it all the time. I like being able to pause or fast-forward something I'm watching (or trying not to watch) while setting up recordings or deleting old shows or searching for something.


----------



## JohnHab (Oct 31, 2011)

I haven't read the whole 9 pages of the thread, but I don't get it. I want to be able to have something on, maybe during a commercial, be able to delete To Do recordings, modify the Series Manager and record something BUT ALSO be able to fast forward, pause, etc.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jul 9, 2007)

As time goes by, I am not missing trick play in the PIG less, but more. I am frequently in the midst of something (editing the to-do list)when a commercial or something happens in the PIG that I would like to skip, but I can't without losing where I am. Grrr! :

I want the functionality back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Church AV Guy said:


> As time goes by, I am not missing trick play in the PIG less, but more. I am frequently in the midst of something (editing the to-do list)when a commercial or something happens in the PIG that I would like to skip, but I can't without losing where I am. Grrr! :


Press Exit, skip commercials, press *Left*....boom, you're right back where you were.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jul 9, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> Press Exit, skip commercials, press *Left*....boom, you're right back where you were.


Yes, I can do this, but somehow, training the rest of the family to do it has some apparently insurmountable hurdles. The whining comments, "Why doesn't it just work like it used to?" are still echoing through my brain!


----------



## m4p (Apr 12, 2007)

ShapeGSX said:


> This is NOT possible! When you are done watching a recorded program and it asks you if you want to delete the program, no matter what you choose, the DVR goes back to the recorded program list immediately, and the Live TV buffer will immediately start to play.
> 
> What you are telling people to do _doesn't work_!
> 
> They screwed it up. Apologies aren't necessary, fixing it is.


I have a Harmony remote that is programmed to turn on the tv, then open the recordings list, so I agree, what this poster is saying doesn't work for me either. Also, this particular Harmony remote cannot be re-programmed.


----------



## gizzly (May 25, 2008)

alv said:


> I like the fact that the "funtionality" is missing. Too often hit the wrong button on my unified remote..


I respect your opinion, but I don't think that's a good reason for removing it.


----------



## nuspieds (Aug 9, 2008)

Add me to the list of those who are annoyed that this functionality went away. 

Though I wasn't much of a FF or REW person while in the PIG, I often used Pause. There have been suggestions here to hit Pause before going to the PIG as a workaround, but I can honestly tell you that it is only _after_ scrolling through some entries in my recordings list that I sometimes choose to interrupt what I'm watching and pause it (e.g., telephone call, wanting to watch another show, etc.).

And the behavior overall doesn't make sense. For example, while in my list, I still intuitively hit Pause but, instead of pausing, it started to _Play_ the recording that was highlighted. Hello?! 

Makes no sense!


----------



## keith_benedict (Jan 12, 2007)

Please bring back Pause in the Guide/List.

My scenario is, I finish watching a recorded show while two shows are recording. When I'm finished watching, I press the Stop button. This takes me back to the list. The current show (being recorded) shows up in the Picture in Guide/List. There's nothing like returning to the list during the last 5 minutes of a recording show and see the end of the show! When I could Pause from the List, all I had to do was hit Pause quickly and I wouldn't be able to hear/see who was being booted out of Survivor, Amazing Race, Top Chef, etc.

Now I wind up seeing spoilers nearly every time that I finish watching a recorded show.

This seems like a very common scenario since watching a recorded show is pretty much the only thing you can do when both tuners are recording.


----------



## augisdad (Sep 29, 2011)

keith_benedict said:


> Please bring back Pause in the Guide/List.
> 
> My scenario is, I finish watching a recorded show while two shows are recording. When I'm finished watching, I press the Stop button. This takes me back to the list. The current show (being recorded) shows up in the Picture in Guide/List. There's nothing like returning to the list during the last 5 minutes of a recording show and see the end of the show! When I could Pause from the List, all I had to do was hit Pause quickly and I wouldn't be able to hear/see who was being booted out of Survivor, Amazing Race, Top Chef, etc.
> 
> ...


Exactly. I have the added headache of having to push the OK button on the message saying I have less than 10% available on my dvr to record. With the slowness of the new gui - this can sometimes take an additional 5-10 secs to process before I can actually _exit_ the guide, or select something else. Yes I know, "don't keep it that full then!'


----------



## txfeinbergs (Nov 16, 2005)

mutley said:


> Thank you DBSTalk for this forum/post. I couldn't workout why my DVR was acting weird after the upgrade, and found this thread in no time. Before this, i didn't know what trick play or a PIG was.
> 
> I didn't realize how much i used the pause button in the PIG until it went away.
> Main use: Quickly halt commercials, spoiler alerts, objectionable content, while browsing the guide or playlist.
> ...


I actually thought there was something wrong with my remote and had DirecTV send me a new one. The old one went in the trash, all because I thought the remote was causing programs to start automatically somehow. That somehow turned out to be the pause button getting pushed!


----------



## ffemtreed (Jan 30, 2008)

I miss this functionality as well. 

It was really useful when I turned my TV on and it was in the middle of a program that I didn't want to watch right away, say the results show for American idol, or the middle of a hockey game. It was super nice just to hit the pause key while searching the list for something else to watch. More than once this has spoiled a show for me.


----------



## kuhnboy (Sep 17, 2009)

I don't know if this has been mentioned. I think this is the right thread (This deals with the PREV button when the guide is up) -- I use this a lot. I used to be able to:

1) Be watching my primary program
2) change to a new program
3) While the guide was up, hit PREV to go back to the old program, but keep the new place in the guide, as I browse for more programs.

This does not work anymore.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

kuhnboy said:


> I don't know if this has been mentioned. I think this is the right thread (This deals with the PREV button when the guide is up) -- I use this a lot. I used to be able to:
> 
> 1) Be watching my primary program
> 2) change to a new program
> ...


That is a bug that will get fixed...


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Who said it was a bug? It seems to be something DirecTV deliberately removed.


----------



## SmokemanGRP (Dec 22, 2004)

ffemtreed said:


> I miss this functionality as well.
> 
> It was really useful when I turned my TV on and it was in the middle of a program that I didn't want to watch right away, say the results show for American idol, or the middle of a hockey game. It was super nice just to hit the pause key while searching the list for something else to watch. More than once this has spoiled a show for me.


It took me a day or two to realize that I wasn't pushing the wrong button; then I thought my remote had an internal problem where the Pause was really performing an Enter.

I have the same issue as ffemtreed; *spoiler alert*!!!! If we're recording 2 shows and watching a show from the list, when that show ends and is deleted one of the shows being recorded appears. We frequently watch a 1/2 hour show while something like Survivor records far enough that we can watch it without interruptions. Now it can pop on right in the middle of a key portion of the show.

I can deal with the video showing because I'm looking at the list but the audio is hard to ignore. Now I have to train myself to press Mute instead of Pause. And this old dog doesn't learn new tricks well :nono2: This needs to be changed back!!!!


----------



## SmokemanGRP (Dec 22, 2004)

mpollack said:


> I, too, wrote to DirecTV asking them to reconsider these awful changes to the software. Their response makes clear that they are aware of the impact of the recent functional changes, however they insist on categorizing the changes as "improvements" and "enhancements."
> 
> Feel free to copy and paste my letter and send it to DirecTV if you are unhappy with these changes. It seems our only hope of getting DirecTV to reverse course might be to flood them with a large volume of protest letters.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the suggestion. I copied most of your text, made some updates like 'recent' instead of 'last night' and emailed it to them. If enough of us B**** maybe we'll finally get their attention.


----------



## nateair (Mar 21, 2012)

I just called Directv about 5 minutes ago and they informed me that they have an update coming out soon that will restore these features back for us. In fact, the person I talked to said the update was going out nation wide on Friday.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

nateair said:


> I just called Directv about 5 minutes ago and they informed me that they have an update coming out soon that will restore these features back for us. In fact, the person I talked to said the update was going out nation wide on Friday.


Right :nono:


----------



## nateair (Mar 21, 2012)

i thought your reaction was funny, but rightly justified. you never know what you'll get with a call center. its luck of the draw. you could get someone that knows what they are talking about or someone that is clueless. knowing this, i called tech support back and talked to a guy that was baffled at what the lady had told me an hour earlier. he said he was unaware of any future updates and didn't know where the lady had gotten her information, given to me. he said they all have the same access and looked everywhere he could think of and couldn't find any impending update. he said the feature was removed because it was causing issues with box latency and there was no plans to put it back. because of the way the lady wrote her notes about the call (like she was confused), and how knowledgeable the guy sounded throughout my questioning. I tend to think the guy knew more and there is no update coming out to add the feature back. 
however, because of the random chance when reaching out to a call center and the conflicting info i already got, I think ill be calling them back a few more times to see how high up the chain i can get and try to get as much truth out of them as i can.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

nateair said:


> i thought your reaction was funny, but rightly justified. you never know what you'll get with a call center. its luck of the draw. you could get someone that knows what they are talking about or someone that is clueless. knowing this, i called tech support back and talked to a guy that was baffled at what the lady had told me an hour earlier. he said he was unaware of any future updates and didn't know where the lady had gotten her information, given to me. he said they all have the same access and looked everywhere he could think of and couldn't find any impending update. he said the feature was removed because it was causing issues with box latency and there was no plans to put it back. because of the way the lady wrote her notes about the call (like she was confused), and how knowledgeable the guy sounded throughout my questioning. I tend to think the guy knew more and there is no update coming out to add the feature back.
> however, because of the random chance when reaching out to a call center and the conflicting info i already got, I think ill be calling them back a few more times to see how high up the chain i can get and try to get as much truth out of them as i can.


Save yourself some time, there is no such update. If you want to be up to date on what is coming out join the "Cutting Edge" section of this site.


----------



## rta53 (Apr 10, 2010)

Even though you may be a loyal Direct TV customer, and pay 100 bucks or more monthly for tv programming, those of you/us who complain about lost functionality are just the lunatic fringe and can't expect to be taken seriously. Wow that was a long sentence.


----------



## chrisexv6 (Sep 14, 2002)

rta53 said:


> Even though you may be a loyal Direct TV customer, and pay 100 bucks or more monthly for tv programming, those of you/us who complain about lost functionality are just the lunatic fringe and can't expect to be taken seriously. Wow that was a long sentence.


Completely unrelated but I just had a flash back to the years of the "After Dark" screensaver game....Lunatic Fringe


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

nateair said:


> ....
> however, because of the random chance when reaching out to a call center and the conflicting info i already got, I think ill be calling them back a few more times to see how high up the chain i can get and try to get as much truth out of them as i can.


Don't waste your time. Other than log your "request" to reinstate these features, there's nothing they can do.


----------



## rta53 (Apr 10, 2010)

I have a co-worker who recently got DTV and he was asking me about an issue that came up. He said his TV only has 1 HDMI input so he went to Best Buy and bought an HDMI switch so he could connect his Blu-ray player also. He said when he switched the TV to the Blu-ray play he got the message about being connected to an SD device. Why would he see this if he is using HDMI cables? He did say the player has wifi and he also used it to stream Netflix. Could this be what caused the message to pop up?


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

"rta53" said:


> I have a co-worker who recently got DTV and he was asking me about an issue that came up. He said his TV only has 1 HDMI input so he went to Best Buy and bought an HDMI switch so he could connect his Blu-ray player also. He said when he switched the TV to the Blu-ray play he got the message about being connected to an SD device. Why would he see this if he is using HDMI cables? He did say the player has wifi and he also used it to stream Netflix. Could this be what caused the message to pop up?


Why way off topic, but he has to set up his blu ray player correctly, which he obviously hasn't done yet.


----------



## rta53 (Apr 10, 2010)

"inkahauts" said:


> Why way off topic, but he has to set up his blu ray player correctly, which he obviously hasn't done yet.


Guess I was thinking about the updated GUI and the SD message. Or maybe I was just falling asleep at my desk and wasn't thinking. I need some java!


----------



## Tele-TV (Nov 26, 2003)

Hitting Pause Button Know when in Guide or PlayList, Exits Menu.

Maybe this is More of a push to "force" you to possibly watch a / more commercials.


----------

